# Surf Cup Is Happening! Schedule is up!



## PruritusAniFC (Dec 22, 2020)

How does your schedule look! Who’s going? Parents with siblings are your fields close by? Predictions and upsets post here. Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 22, 2020)

http://imgur.com/749nLVn


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 22, 2020)

2020 Surf Cup Phoenix (Youngers) December 27 - 29, 2020
					






					2020surfcupyoungers.surfcupsports.com


----------



## notintheface (Dec 22, 2020)

Yep, those look exactly like the clubs I expected.

Good luck to all.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 22, 2020)

Cant wait to play some real games !


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 22, 2020)

Olders still not up though.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 23, 2020)

My son has been wanting to participate in that tourney since last year  poor lil man. Any team out there need a guest player


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Dec 23, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> My son has been wanting to participate in that tourney since last year  poor lil man. Any team out there need a guest player


We have boy teams from Temecula that may need guest players. What age group?


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

As a parent who participated in Surf Cup for over 5 years ((winning two and making five finals)), this is the best run tournament.  I sincerely wish all the teams a great time.  I would go and I say that with love & support.


----------



## thelonggame (Dec 23, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> How does your schedule look! Who’s going? Parents with siblings are your fields close by? Predictions and upsets post here. Good luck to everyone...


It used to be that teams from their own city or club played each other in Norco and smirked. Couldn't we have just done this at night during practice or even on the weekend without wasting gas, driving an hour and waiting in traffic, paying parking fees, etc. Now the same thing happens in Arizona? This is parental desperation.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> As a parent who participated in Surf Cup for over 5 years ((winning two and making three finals)), this is the best run tournament.  I sincerely wish all the teams a great time.  I would go and I say that with love & support.


That’s an incredible record across 5 years!  Same team each year?


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> That’s an incredible record across 5 years!  Same team each year?


No bro.  It was four, not 5.  Two with Blues and two with Surf.  The last one was showcase.  No medals sucked.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> No bro.  It was four, not 5.  Two with Blues and two with Surf.  The last one was showcase.  No medals sucked.


who did you win with? The million dollar question lol.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> No bro.  It was four, not 5.  Two with Blues and two with Surf.  The last one was showcase.  No medals sucked.


What year was Surf Cup changed to a Showcase?
How does one make the “finals” of a “Showcase”?


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> What year was Surf Cup changed to a Showcase?
> How does one make the “finals” of a “Showcase”?


Great question.  Man, I can;t get anything past you bro.  I miss spoke and embellished a little with 5 finals.  It was four finals.  One win with Blues and one with Surf.  Showcase games with no knock out games sucked!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Great question.  Man, I can;t get anything past you bro.  I miss spoke and embellished a little with 5 finals.  It was four finals.  One win with Blues and one with Surf.  Showcase games with no knock out games sucked!!!


I stand corrected again.  I'm getting old fellas and had to look at all the medals...lol. * I think* she only won two with Blues when Surf was all about the best of the best.  We lost in the finals with Surf twice ((she only played in one of them)) and then hopped back to Blues and lost in da finals to Crossfire.  The best of the best were not in our bracket though.  I think we were in the ECNL silver or black group.  So now I think she went for the threepeat and lost out? 

*Surf Cup Finals*
2014- Winner
2015- Winner
2016- Loss to Barcelona ((MVLA)) I believe
*2017- Loss to Quakes.  However, my goat stayed home and rested from 16 months of chasing the US Youth Championship, which they won..  Her team got back like on Thursday from Frisco and had to play the next day at Surf Cup and she was so tired.  Played her little heart out.  She did miss out on all the TV cameras.  SD loves youth sports and all the girls got to go the morning news show for the big win for the city.  It was so cool 
*2018- Loss to Cross Fire but maybe doesn't count as true finals because not GDA only bracket?
*2019- Showcase only format, no tournament which sucked


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

Here are the non-Surf Socal clubs that are sending more than 1 team, ie sending more than just "that one team with the psycho parents":

Albion - 5 teams
Slammers - 5 teams
Blues - 5 teams
Strikers - 4 teams
TFA - 4 teams
FC Golden State - 3 teams
Arsenal - 2 teams
Rebels - 2 teams
City SC - 2 teams

That ain't a lot of LA/Ventura/IE.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Here are the non-Surf Socal clubs that are sending more than 1 team, ie sending more than just "that one team with the psycho parents":
> 
> Albion - 5 teams
> Slammers - 5 teams
> ...


I want to be the first to wish our socal teams the best of luck.  Please, one of you bring back a championship.


----------



## jimlewis (Dec 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Here are the non-Surf Socal clubs that are sending more than 1 team, ie sending more than just "that one team with the psycho parents":
> 
> Albion - 5 teams
> Slammers - 5 teams
> ...


you are what we call a gigantic jealous pile of dung


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you are what we call a gigantic jealous pile of dung


Jimmy, this happens every year.  Jealousy is the root cause of all this.  Face's team was left out again most likely and now he wants to ruin it for you.  I had coach get all mad because we guess play with another team.  The Doc wrote email to all the parents in the club all because my goat left her pin.  He was saying no more guesting allowed and my goat got out by chance and no one and he means no one is allowed to leave the family during the season to guess with another soccer family.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you are what we call a gigantic jealous pile of dung


You are what we call wrong.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 23, 2020)

It's that time again -- time for your _Surf Cup 2020 proposition bets_!

As always, all bets have action unless one or more events is cancelled, in which case all bets are refunded.

*Over/unders:*

Number of referees and Surf Cup tournament officials to test positive for Covid before January 14: O/U 1.5
Number of 1-0 forfeits from team no-shows: O/U 2.5
Number of post-tournament headlines in Arizona newspapers before January 14, of a parent of a player testing positive: O/U 1.5
*Who will have more?*

Total number of clean sheets in the tournament, vs. number of family arguments Dec 27-28 that contain the words "I knew we shouldn't have come!". _For action, a 1-0 forfeit does not count as a clean sheet. _Clean sheets -150 / Arguments +135
Total score of the 2020 Alamo Bowl, played December 29, vs. total score of all Surf Cup finals December 29. _In the event of the Alamo Bowl being cancelled due to Covid, all bets will be refunded. _All finals -10.5 -110 / Alamo Bowl +9.5 -110
Total goals plus yellow cards in the Chelsea-Aston Villa match December 28, vs. number of Hawaiian teams who show up to Surf Cup. Goals + cards -1.5 -110 / Hawaiians +1.5 -120
Total goals scored in all Surf Cup games December 29, vs. total number of "kids don't spread covid" posts on the forum December 29. Posts even -110 / Goals scored even -110
*And a special multi-team parlay:*

Choose as many states from this list as you want: Texas, Washington, Utah, Nevada, New Mexico, Georgia, Colorado, Oklahoma, Illinois
The total number of goals by teams from the states that you choose must exceed the total number of Orange County covid deaths-per-100k-residents as documented by the LA Times.
All 9 states goals exceed the deaths-per-100k: -450 / 8 states goals: -300 / 7 states goals: -250 / 6 states goals: -180 / 5 states goals: -120 / 4 states goals: +110 / 3 states goals: +150 / 2 states goals: +200 / 1 states goals: +700
Enjoy and good luck to all!


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 23, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> We have boy teams from Temecula that may need guest players. What age group?


He’s 2011 f1 can also play 2010 f2


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> It's that time again -- time for your _Surf Cup 2020 proposition bets_!
> 
> As always, all bets have action unless one or more events is cancelled, in which case all bets are refunded.
> 
> ...


Any bets that notintheface complains about the very next tournament after surf cup? 

Accusing people of killing grandpa/grandma?

Accusing people of being racist?

Will bring up death toll and cases but if surf cup ends up with 0 reported cases will conveniently omit that info?

These are sure bets. I probably won't get any takers lol


----------



## GT45 (Dec 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


> It's that time again -- time for your _Surf Cup 2020 proposition bets_!
> 
> As always, all bets have action unless one or more events is cancelled, in which case all bets are refunded.
> 
> ...


Your petty jealously is showing. Why are you on this thread even?


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Any bets that notintheface complains about the very next tournament after surf cup?
> 
> Accusing people of killing grandpa/grandma?
> 
> ...


The only bet I care about is what teams will win it all


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 24, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you are what we call a gigantic jealous pile of dung



Man that was dang funny....so very true


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 24, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Your petty jealously is showing. Why are you on this thread even?


Because it's his lifes mission to talk crap about the Surf tournament because his team didn't get accepted again....oh what a pathetic way to exist...


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> No bro.  It was four, not 5.  Two with Blues and two with Surf.  The last one was showcase.  No medals sucked.


Definitely not trying to do a one up on you but it is interesting Surf Cup History.  My daughter won 8 straight SurfCup tournaments and lost in the finals the last year.  She happened to be on the team that started the National Championships for Surf and gave a pretty good boost to the surf name.  Funny anomaly was that one year she won it twice, once in the younger‘s and once in the olders.  I agree with you that the tournament is awesome win or lose.  Also, since you are both a Surf Dad and a Blues dad, we had a great great rivalry with the Blues.  Alas, they never beat us.  Ever   Go ‘82 Surf


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 24, 2020)

156 teams.   Estimate 15 kids per team plus 1.5 parents so 37 per team gives us 5772 people over 3 days.   California is averaging 1/10 of 1 percent of the population getting the virus every day so that would be 5.77 cases per day or 17 cases total for that soccer population.   So anything under 17 means it was safer at soccer.   Anything higher then soccer was an issue (or crazy parents drinking in bars when they shouldn't).  

Competing against this:









						At least 77 people test positive for coronavirus after Rocklin youth basketball tournament
					

Santa Clara health officials said 77 people tested positive for COVID-19 after traveling to Placer County for a youth basketball tournament in Rocklin.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> Definitely not trying to do a one up on you but it is interesting Surf Cup History.  My daughter won 8 straight SurfCup tournaments and lost in the finals the last year.  She happened to be on the team that started the National Championships for Surf and gave a pretty good boost to the surf name.  Funny anomaly was that one year she won it twice, once in the younger‘s and once in the olders.  I agree with you that the tournament is awesome win or lose.  Also, since you are both a Surf Dad and a Blues dad, we had a great great rivalry with the Blues.  Alas, they never beat us.  Ever   Go ‘82 Surf


Wow, it's an honor to meet you.  I got their with the big growth of the Surf brand across the country.  I was hoping for more of a local feel.  My dd lived in Temecula so not too far.  We were looking to move to Oceanside but decided for South OC.  8 straight is amazing.  We did 5 in a row I believe.  Surf vs Blues was what got me hooked.  My first big SD Surf vs Socal Blues was at Birdsall Park.  Old age of 02/03 and big time future GNT players.  Pure Ganas I tell you and you know exactly what I mean.  BTW, my dd got #10 so that is amazing.  I am 100% grateful and my dd still holds that trophy as #1.  I will say when my dd played for Blues we beat Surf in Semi's of State Cup ((my dd scored first two goals)) and then we won two Surf Cups against Surf.  Lost to MLVA with Surf and then that super top team Quakes after we won #10 Natty.  My dd was way too tired and stayed home to rest her knees so she wouldnt tear her ACL later because of over use.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 24, 2020)

crush said:


> Wow, it's an honor to meet you.  I got their with the big growth of the Surf brand across the country.  I was hoping for more of a local feel.  My dd lived in Temecula so not too far.  We were looking to move to Oceanside but decided for South OC.  8 straight is amazing.  We did 5 in a row I believe.  Surf vs Blues was what got me hooked.  My first big SD Surf vs Socal Blues was at Birdsall Park.  Old age of 02/03 and big time future GNT players.  Pure Ganas I tell you and you know exactly what I mean.  BTW, my dd got #10 so that is amazing.  I am 100% grateful and my dd still holds that trophy as #1.  I will say when my dd played for Blues we beat Surf in Semi's of State Cup ((my dd scored first two goals)) and then we won two Surf Cups against Surf.  Lost to MLVA with Surf and then that super top team Quakes after we won #10 Natty.  My dd was way too tired and stayed home to rest her knees so she wouldnt tear her ACL later because of over use.


We got to Surf at the perfect alignment of numerous factors.  70 girls for tryouts, A new coach that is now a bit of a legend (Colin Chesters) picking the perfect team and a group of parents that ended up with 4-5 on the board of directors.  And, about 7 of the original players played on the team U11 thru U19.  Back then, u11 was the youngest girl team.  Pretty amazing group.  Two of the girls played against each other in the D1 Finals later on.  Alas, when my daughter retired from College soccer, I had to go through withdrawal therapy.  However, I learned there IS life after soccer.  It’s called soccer.  Surf needs the Blues.  The Blues need Surf.  Life is great!  Shame that the Blues ‘10 aren’t in the Cup this year.  Don’t know why.


----------



## northeastlafc (Dec 24, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> He’s 2011 f1 can also play 2010 f2


The question was what age group not what flight lol


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> We got to Surf at the perfect alignment of numerous factors.  70 girls for tryouts, A new coach that is now a bit of a legend (Colin Chesters) picking the perfect team and a group of parents that ended up with 4-5 on the board of directors.  And, about 7 of the original players played on the team U11 thru U19.  Back then, u11 was the youngest girl team.  Pretty amazing group.  Two of the girls played against each other in the D1 Finals later on.  Alas, when my daughter retired from College soccer, I had to go through withdrawal therapy.  However, I learned there IS life after soccer.  It’s called soccer.  Surf needs the Blues.  The Blues need Surf.  Life is great!  Shame that the Blues ‘10 aren’t in the Cup this year.  Don’t know why.


Wow.  A legend indeed.  My dd was recruited by the great Tad Bobak.  I've shared the story so many times it pisses people off.  The plan was to beat Surf 7 years straight.  We had the best team in the country.  One day US Soccer decided to change to birth year and Tad took the olders.  Surf saw a chance and got 5 Blues players to join their already great team.  The first I met when my dd was invited to guest was CC.  He was the nicest man.  We joined and then he retired the next month.  Truly nice to meet you and what a run.  That is big time.  Tad and Colin and Abner were the originals.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 24, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> The question was what age group not what flight lol


Bu10 /2011


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 25, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> We got to Surf at the perfect alignment of numerous factors.  70 girls for tryouts, A new coach that is now a bit of a legend (Colin Chesters) picking the perfect team and a group of parents that ended up with 4-5 on the board of directors.  And, about 7 of the original players played on the team U11 thru U19.  Back then, u11 was the youngest girl team.  Pretty amazing group.  Two of the girls played against each other in the D1 Finals later on.  Alas, when my daughter retired from College soccer, I had to go through withdrawal therapy.  However, I learned there IS life after soccer.  It’s called soccer.  Surf needs the Blues.  The Blues need Surf.  Life is great!  Shame that the Blues ‘10 aren’t in the Cup this year.  Don’t know why.


Great stuff!  We are on your heels. 5 for 5. Plan to make it 6 this year!


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 25, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> Definitely not trying to do a one up on you but it is interesting Surf Cup History.  My daughter won 8 straight SurfCup tournaments and lost in the finals the last year.  She happened to be on the team that started the National Championships for Surf and gave a pretty good boost to the surf name.  Funny anomaly was that one year she won it twice, once in the younger‘s and once in the olders.  I agree with you that the tournament is awesome win or lose.  Also, since you are both a Surf Dad and a Blues dad, we had a great great rivalry with the Blues.  Alas, they never beat us.  Ever   Go ‘82 Surf


who did they lose to?


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> who did they lose to?


Great question.  I bet the Blues until I read again.  I say Strikers


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 25, 2020)

Outstanding article stating 9/10 people could have been saved if they had enough vitamin D to fight COVID......go to AZ get your fresh air and vitamin D


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Outstanding article stating 9/10 people could have been saved if they had enough vitamin D to fight COVID......go to AZ get your fresh air and vitamin D


All we needed was the sun and be outside getting the D vitamin.  Plus, eat healthy like I have been doing the last 10 months.  I lost about 3 LBs a month.  One day, one week and one month at a time brings health to the soul.  I'm living proof bro.  My wife helped me with her kindness and patients with me.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 25, 2020)

High school soccer boys playing in surf cup after 10 months of inactivity.   Good stuff.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 25, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> High school soccer boys playing in surf cup after 10 months of inactivity.   Good stuff.


Lol, you can take the player out of the game but you cant take the game out of the player.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 25, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> who did they lose to?


Yikes, I can’t remember.  It was the year most all were leaving for college, just returning from losing to Michigan Hawks in the finals of Nationals.  Half the team wasn’t there for obvious reasons.  Came close to the unblemished record but wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 25, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> Yikes, I can’t remember.  It was the year most all were leaving for college, just returning from losing to Michigan Hawks in the finals of Nationals.  Half the team wasn’t there for obvious reasons.  Came close to the unblemished record but wasn’t meant to be.


PS, we beat the Hawks the next year in the finals of U19 Nationals  7-2.  That felt good!


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 26, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Great stuff!  We are on your heels. 5 for 5. Plan to make it 6 this year!


Good luck!  That is incredible


----------



## notintheface (Dec 26, 2020)

Somewhere right now, there's a Hawaiian family boarding an airplane and are nervously wondering if this was really such a good idea!

*Special Sunday Proposition Bet:*

- Hawaii Rush B07, their first game Sunday, playing at 6AM local Hawaiian time, will they score a goal? No -400 / Yes +325


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Somewhere right now, there's a Hawaiian family boarding an airplane and are nervously wondering if this was really such a good idea!
> 
> *Special Sunday Proposition Bet:*
> 
> - Hawaii Rush B07, their first game Sunday, playing at 6AM local Hawaiian time, will they score a goal? No -400 / Yes +325


Classic Face smack bro.  I knew a dad who had a goat from Hawaii.  He was originally from San Diego so he would make the trip a twofer trip.  See his parents and get his goat in some tough competition in da states brah.  Again, you seem to be judging.  Let each to his own coach


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> Good luck!  That is incredible


It really is.  I swear I thought my dds back to back and almost 3peat was the best of the best.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> Good luck!  That is incredible


Surfer dad, Socal Blues vs SD Surf is the best girls youth soccer rivalry in the country, right?


----------



## Copa9 (Dec 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> It's that time again -- time for your _Surf Cup 2020 proposition bets_!
> 
> As always, all bets have action unless one or more events is cancelled, in which case all bets are refunded.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Didn't realize every parent, child, coach, referee and all their contacts are being tested every three-five days with PCR test and then contact tracing.  Especially since the quick test is only 80% accurate. Who is paying for it? Seems everyone has knowledge of exactly who has symptoms and well as who is asymptomatic and that there is no spread,  amazing. Good for them.  Wonder if the Surf Corporation is funding the tests and paying to have a large number of people to do contact tracing as you would need a lot of trained personnel,  or if each club is paying up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Somewhere right now, there's a Hawaiian family boarding an airplane and are nervously wondering if this was really such a good idea!
> 
> *Special Sunday Proposition Bet:*
> 
> - Hawaii Rush B07, their first game Sunday, playing at 6AM local Hawaiian time, will they score a goal? No -400 / Yes +325


Not all Hawaii folks are as gullible as you.  And perhaps you missed the nazi like lock downs that only recently were relaxed.  Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Dec 26, 2020)

crush said:


> Surfer dad, Socal Blues vs SD Surf is the best girls youth soccer rivalry in the country, right?


I don’t know about that, but I think most would agree that SoCal girls soccer is the best overall and Blues and Surf are probably the overall strongest, and they are just a short drive from each other.......makes for a great rivalry for sure.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 26, 2020)

Reposting here since my "SoCal Scene" thread got pushed to "Off Topic 2" after a Covid debate ensued...

After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home. No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too. Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.

Your child's recreational youth soccer club should never force you into a position to decide between breaking public health orders and playing the beautiful game--especially for families with kids who have 5+ years of playing in front of them. I'm sure you were told that it was completely ok and acceptable for anyone not to go, but we all know how that goes over with the over-zealous parents from the team and a coach who is part of the "soccer is life" culture.

So, don't second guess yourself when the social media posts and photos of goals and victories begin. You are impressive! And your child knows it too.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 26, 2020)

I'd like to congratulate all the parents and players participating in Surf cup this weekend and next. Win, lose or draw, you have already won because  unconstitutional government tyranny will not prevail over the will of the people. Smile happily as you watch your kids enjoy the sport they love. Practice common sense safety measures and tell the trolls on here to kiss your soccer playing ass. Gonna be a terrific tournament.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 26, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'd like to congratulate all the parents and players participating in Surf cup this weekend and next. Win, lose or draw, you have already won because  unconstitutional government tyranny will not prevail over the will of the people. Smile happily as you watch your kids enjoy the sport they love. Practice common sense safety measures and tell the trolls on here to kiss your soccer playing ass. Gonna be a terrific tournament.


Lovey, 

Enough already.  It's a rump tournament, not the surge at Yorktown.

Good luck to your kid.  I hope they have a nice weekend.

And good luck to all those who decided to not go.  I hope local games come back soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Reposting here since my "SoCal Scene" thread got pushed to "Off Topic 2" after a Covid debate ensued...
> 
> After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home. No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too. Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.
> 
> ...


Still  nonsense


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Lovey,
> 
> Enough already.  It's a rump tournament, not the surge at Yorktown.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Reposting here since my "SoCal Scene" thread got pushed to "Off Topic 2" after a Covid debate ensued...
> 
> After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home. No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too. Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.
> 
> ...


California cases, 2.04 million, 19,771 (.0096808) hospitalized, ICU 4,035 (.00197572).


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> *I don’t know about that*, but I think most would agree that SoCal girls soccer is the best overall and Blues and Surf are probably the overall strongest, and they are just a short drive from each other.......makes for a great rivalry for sure.


Let me tell what I learned Surfer dad, Socal is the Mecca for youth soccer in this country.  With that fact, Socal Blues and SD Surf are the two best clubs in socal=two best clubs in the country.  SD Surf was awarded #1 club by the now closed Girls Development Academy.  When my dd was at Blues, Blues said they were #1 club in the country. Tad did start ODP and was the first U15 GNT coach.  I like the Surf possession style of play but I also like the Blues Ganas style of play.  Many call it Kickball.  I called it direct style and destroy your opponent without mercy.  Would love to hear your take.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 27, 2020)

So did things change?

Heard that CA people had thier Phoenix hotel reservations canceled yesterday if they went stay and play through surf.  Might want to check yours so there is no surprises.


----------



## watfly (Dec 27, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> So did things change?
> 
> Heard that CA people had thier Phoenix hotel reservations canceled yesterday if they went stay and play through surf.  Might want to check yours so there is no surprises.


So even though Surf was "kicked off" Phoenix fields they kept stay and play hotels in Phoenix?  Heavy handed by Phoenix if they did cancel reservations, but I kind of get it.  Surf should have realized that was a possibility.  Like I said before Surf was in danger of burning bridges with Phoenix, and if its true its not a surprising result.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

watfly said:


> So even though Surf was "kicked off" Phoenix fields they kept stay and play hotels in Phoenix?  Heavy handed by Phoenix if they did cancel reservations, but I kind of get it.  Surf should have realized that was a possibility.  Like I said before Surf was in danger of burning bridges with Phoenix, and if its true its not a surprising result.


SD Surf vs The City of Phoenix: The Bridge is Burned Part I


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> California cases, 2.04 million, 19,771 (.0096808) hospitalized, ICU 4,035 (.00197572).


My neighbor being a nurse said for many months that this was just a strong flu. Completely a non believer.  Well, that changed drastically once her entire Dept (administration related) was forced to help with cases at the hospital.  
She still believes (I agree) that as long as you don’t have any underlining conditions you will be ok.  She did caution the following:  don’t get hurt and you better hope you don’t need to go to the ER room.  The wait is at least 4 hours and there’s nothing that they can do.   

Stats mean nothing if there’s not enough nurses to take care of those who really need the help in the ER.    We all better hope our soccer playing kids don’t need a trip to the ER anytime soon.  
By the way she also said January will be breaking records and you will see parking lots turned to hospital rooms.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My neighbor being a nurse said for many months that this was just a strong flu. Completely a non believer.  Well, that changed drastically once her entire Dept (administration related) was forced to help with cases at the hospital.
> She still believes (I agree) that as long as you don’t have any underlining conditions you will be ok.  She did caution the following:  don’t get hurt and you better hope you don’t need to go to the ER room.  The wait is at least 4 hours and there’s nothing that they can do.
> 
> Stats mean nothing if there’s not enough nurses to take care of those who really need the help in the ER.    We all better hope our soccer playing kids don’t need a trip to the ER anytime soon.
> By the way she also said January will be breaking records and you will see parking lots turned to hospital rooms.


I agree 100% that people are freaking out.  Were on lock down at my crib.  One of my dd bestie's mom just got Rona and one of her friends that is a boy, his daddy has it.  We were going to visit the outlaws but we felt it best to stay away from the elderly.  You dont want to go to ER for any reason unless super serious.  This will last 90 some days of winter.  So predictable and easy call.  See you all in the Spring.  Stay in your house and do not leave.  I'm now hearing grocery workers looking to bail out.  Fear is so real.  Let's just lock down through winter is now my motto.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My neighbor being a nurse said for many months that this was just a strong flu. Completely a non believer.  Well, that changed drastically once her entire Dept (administration related) was forced to help with cases at the hospital.
> She still believes (I agree) that as long as you don’t have any underlining conditions you will be ok.  She did caution the following:  don’t get hurt and you better hope you don’t need to go to the ER room.  The wait is at least 4 hours and there’s nothing that they can do.
> 
> Stats mean nothing if there’s not enough nurses to take care of those who really need the help in the ER.    We all better hope our soccer playing kids don’t need a trip to the ER anytime soon.
> By the way she also said January will be breaking records and you will see parking lots turned to hospital rooms.


ER wait times have always been at least 4 hours if you're not respiratory, seizure, or other life threatening condition.  I agree that stats mean nothing if you ignore them.  For example, less than 1 percent of the U.S. population is in LTC facilities.  But those facilities account for 38 percent of COVID deaths.  Parking lots have already been turned to hospital rooms.  From a business stand point, that means much more revenue per square foot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Change in Deaths


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Change in Cases


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

Right now I'm in line at Mr Nordstroms Rack.  This place is packed.  I got warned by a nice worker telling me to put mask over nose.  I'm half blind now so I have to wear eye classes to see if what the price is and they all get all
fogged up.  She followed me and read the prices for me.  TY Gina.  So kind


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> View attachment 9793


I guarantee the dark winter that dead guys been talking about will be here by January 20th. There's no way numbers go down with back 2 back holidays. Not a chance people cancel christmas and new years and NOT get together. Expect California to be way above +30%.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> California cases, 2.04 million, 19,771 (.0096808) hospitalized, ICU 4,035 (.00197572).


There is a covid thread over in off topic.  Please stop spamming this one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> There is a covid thread over in off topic.  Please stop spamming this one.


Just ignore my post like youʻve been doing with the stats.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> I guarantee the dark winter that dead guys been talking about will be here by January 20th. There's no way numbers go down with back 2 back holidays.* Not a chance people cancel christmas and new years and NOT get together*. Expect California to be way above +30%.


We cancelled because we were told to.  I complain about the rules but still obey them.  Other hypocrites tell us to obey the rules but they dont obey them.  That sucks Chalk.  Tell all the rich ladies at Nordstrom's to stay home bro.  Essential to shop for discounts but not let U17 girls play soccer in socal.  Close EVERYTHING down for EVERYONE for 90 days.  No pay for anyone.  Close it all down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> I guarantee the dark winter that dead guys been talking about will be here by January 20th. There's no way numbers go down with back 2 back holidays. Not a chance people cancel christmas and new years and NOT get together. Expect California to be way above +30%.


So much for previous lockdowns.  I expect that there will still be three 0ʻs to the right of the decimal point come January 20th 2021.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just ignore my post like youʻve been doing with the stats.


Dude, you suck at stats.  

Have you figured out why case counts in ND are declining?   

 It's not that hard, and you still keep misinterpreting that same chart of upper midwest case counts.  

Why did ND cases decline?  

And, if you understand that cases fell because they reached partial herd immunity, why do you keep posting that same graph and pretending it says something about holiday gatherings in socal?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 27, 2020)

*Someone post photos of the ref with the mask and face shield!*


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 27, 2020)

So any rumors about the older schedules?  6 days out.  Mostly interested in which field so i get a hotel close


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> So any rumors about the older schedules?  6 days out.  Mostly interested in which field so i get a hotel close


Might get canceled bro.  Lot's of pressure coming from all sides.  I'm getting warnings from some to STFU n it's coming with a different tome this time. Be safe bro   I'll PM you if I get the low down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

[



dad4 said:


> Dude, you suck at stats.
> 
> Have you figured out why case counts in ND are declining?
> 
> ...





dad4 said:


> There is a covid thread over in off topic.  Please stop spamming this one.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Dude, you suck at stats.
> 
> Have you figured out why case counts in ND are declining?
> 
> ...


Herd immunity eh?  Here I thought you were pro-lockdown.  My apologies.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 27, 2020)

Uhh, anyone care to discuss scores?  Argue about who is better (ECNL/GA).  Talk about ECNL RL matching up against GA teams?  I mean, since we're here and they are playing, might as well talk about some girl futbol?  No?

I haven't been to any of the Mesa fields.  Have heard from RSL/Utah Royals GA parents that mesa and surf  are running a tight ship.  Anyone  there seeing the same?  How are those ECNL-RL teams stacking up against GA teams.  I know we are comparing 1st teams to second teams, but that discussion can lead you to many, many places.  Tomorrow morning's 9 am matchup between Surf and Utah Royals seems to be the marquee matchup.  Later on, Tophat plays AZ Arsenal ECNL.  I think Top Hat runs away with that one, Arsenal already lost to a PRFC non ecnl team.

What say you?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 27, 2020)

crush said:


> Might get canceled bro.  Lot's of pressure coming from all sides.  I'm getting warnings from some to STFU n it's coming with a different tome this time. Be safe bro   I'll PM you if I get the low down.


Public health and safety is so judgy.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 27, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Uhh, anyone care to discuss scores?  Argue about who is better (ECNL/GA).  Talk about ECNL RL matching up against GA teams?  I mean, since we're here and they are playing, might as well talk about some girl futbol?  No?
> 
> I haven't been to any of the Mesa fields.  Have heard from RSL/Utah Royals GA parents that mesa and surf  are running a tight ship.  Anyone  there seeing the same?  How are those ECNL-RL teams stacking up against GA teams.  I know we are comparing 1st teams to second teams, but that discussion can lead you to many, many places.
> 
> What say you?


I heard a rumor that DA will be gaining momentum next year.  Just a rumor but it looks like it’s back to pre 2020.     I’m also trying to figure out for my little one if ECRL makes sense or just aim at Flight 1 Discovery.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 27, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I heard a rumor that DA will be gaining momentum next year.  Just a rumor but it looks like it’s back to pre 2020.     I’m also trying to figure out for my little one if ECRL makes sense or just aim at Flight 1 Discovery.


DA as in the now defunct Development Academy? What did I miss- is it coming back?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 27, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> DA as in the now defunct Development Academy? What did I miss- is it coming back?


There's a recent interest from european teams in youth US players.   Bryan Reynolds (FC Dallas) could go close to $10M to Juventus.  There's an actual bidding war for this player that is probably being over valued. 

  This is raising questions on building a pipeline to cover costs through the now defunct Development Academy.   This is just a rumor but the demand for young US players is definitely a fact.   There are US owners in Italy and it helps with the recent acquisitions of US players: McKennie, Reyna, Canon, Aaronson, Adams, and several others. 









						Report: Juventus back as frontrunners for FC Dallas defender Bryan Reynolds | MLSSoccer.com
					

Report: Juve back as frontrunners for Bryan Reynolds




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 27, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> There's a recent interest from european teams in youth US players.   Bryan Reynolds (FC Dallas) could go close to $10M to Juventus.  There's an actual bidding war for this player that is probably being over valued.
> 
> This is raising questions on building a pipeline to cover costs through the now defunct Development Academy.   This is just a rumor but the demand for young US players is definitely a fact.   There are US owners in Italy and it helps with the recent acquisitions of US players: McKennie, Reyna, Canon, Aaronson, Adams, and several others.
> 
> ...


Dallas could fund a lot of MLS Next with 10M


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 27, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Dallas could fund a lot of MLS Next with 10M


Add that to the $3M that FC Dallas received for Reggie Cannon now at Boavista.  He's played 900 minutes in 10 games since October.   Dallas has that Euro money pipeline going on this year.


----------



## STX (Dec 27, 2020)

Surfer_dad said:


> I don’t know about that, but I think most would agree that SoCal girls soccer is the best overall and Blues and Surf are probably the overall strongest, and they are just a short drive from each other.......makes for a great rivalry for sure.


Maybe Blues vs Surf, but Solar vs FC Dallas is at least in the conversation for best girls youth soccer rivalry.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2020)

STX said:


> Maybe Blues vs Surf, but Solar vs FC Dallas is at least in the conversation for best girls youth soccer rivalry.


If your Texas. As it seems. Not here.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 27, 2020)

2021 Surf Cup - Phoenix (Olders) January 1 - 4, 2021
					






					2020surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2020)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> 2021 Surf Cup - Phoenix (Olders) January 1 - 4, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the 06-04 age groups it definitely looks like match ups were created for supposed favorites to meet each other later. Definitely not a great deal of parody in pool play.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> From the 06-04 age groups it definitely looks like match ups were created for supposed favorites to meet each other later. Definitely not a great deal of parody in pool play.


Same thing in youngers.  Lot of 6-0 or 9-0 games in group there.

It seems clear that they would be better off just to create one small top bracket with the best teams they have.   If the goal is to create video, why bother playing a mismatch?


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 28, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> From the 06-04 age groups it definitely looks like match ups were created for supposed favorites to meet each other later. Definitely not a great deal of parody in pool play.


Agree with the 05s other than Blues and Heat are matched up in same group.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 28, 2020)

STX said:


> Maybe Blues vs Surf, but Solar vs FC Dallas is at least in the conversation for best girls youth soccer rivalry.


they have been playing in texas so overall advantage in match up with so cal teams is texas teams


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 28, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Agree with the 05s other than Blues and Heat are matched up in same group.


The Rebels 05 Baro team will be in trouble.   Not sure why they aren't in the lower division plus they are looking for guest players for the tourney.


----------



## Willie (Dec 28, 2020)

Has anyone heard from EOTL?  I want to get his picks for the 05-09 Girls brackets?


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 28, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Agree with the 05s other than Blues and Heat are matched up in same group.


Utah Royals have been playing all season so don't discount that team...... I'm not saying they will win the whole thing but AZ teams have been giving Socal teams a LOT of trouble in this Covid shortened season


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

Willie said:


> Has anyone heard from EOTL?  I want to get his picks for the 05-09 Girls brackets?


He/She/It is looking for a sperm donor to make a child for forum eligibility.  Is there a U1 bracket at Surf?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 28, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Utah Royals have been playing all season so don't discount that team...... I'm not saying they will win the whole thing but AZ teams have been giving Socal teams a LOT of trouble in this Covid shortened season


The Royals  05 team is much improved this year - added a few players and a new coach.  They can score in bunches.  Earlier in this season, they tied a very good Del Sol team that was in 3rd place in the DA SW conference last season.  The Del Sol team beat all of the CA heavy hitters except for Surf (never played due to a shortened season).

Just based on names, look like the Royals have more competitive matches than Surf.


----------



## watfly (Dec 28, 2020)

From what I'm hearing from the youngers is that some are playing with "make shift" teams and not their regular lineups.  One prominent team is only playing with 6 of their regular players.  Don't know if that's the situation with any of the Surf teams.  At least in some cases it sounds like parents had no problem opting out for Holiday or Covid reasons and had no FOMO.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> From what I'm hearing from the youngers is that some are playing with "make shift" teams and not their regular lineups.  One prominent team is only playing with 6 of their regular players.  Don't know if that's the situation with any of the Surf teams.  At least in some cases it sounds like parents had no problem opting out for Holiday or Covid reasons and had no FOMO.


I know our team has 3 players that aren't even practicing due to Covid worries and have 2 that are nursing injuries so I can definitely see a number of subs or smaller rosters for a lot of teams.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 28, 2020)

Based on the presented schedule, I definitely see some mismatches on the girls side of things. I am curious what mismatches you guys are seeing right off the bat; Please state them. I'm curious if anyone agrees with me. Specifically in the 05, 04 and 01 brackets Best of The Best Brackets.


----------



## SoccerMom2019 (Dec 28, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> Based on the presented schedule, I definitely see some mismatches on the girls side of things. I am curious what mismatches you guys are seeing right off the bat; Please state them. I'm curious if anyone agrees with me. Specifically in the 05, 04 and 01 brackets Best of The Best Brackets.


The olders schedule has been taken down again.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 28, 2020)

SoccerMom2019 said:


> The olders schedule has been taken down again.


Maybe they are getting their matchup guidance from this forum and adjusting.


----------



## crush (Dec 28, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Maybe they are getting their matchup guidance from this forum and adjusting.


Tech I believe was able to get groups changed because of his information he got at the last minute.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 28, 2020)

In the G09 bracket, socal teams are doing horrible.  They might not have any of the 5 teams make it to the next roud.   The boys 09 team, you have two NorCal teams in the final.    The rest of the states are catching up.  THere's also this thing of too many flight 1, ecnl, ecrl teams going on in Socal.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 28, 2020)

Anxious to see how the older schedule pans out.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

SoccerMom2019 said:


> The olders schedule has been taken down again.


e-mail from the director said changes could come today and tomorrow.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

What’s the weather like in AZ right now?  SoCal is getting hit with the first winter storm and it’s got some punch. Could it affect travel plans for losers?


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> What’s the weather like in AZ right now?  SoCal is getting hit with the first winter storm and it’s got some punch. Could it affect travel plans for losers?


Sorry. Olders not losers


----------



## happy9 (Dec 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> What’s the weather like in AZ right now?  SoCal is getting hit with the first winter storm and it’s got some punch. Could it affect travel plans for losers?


Weather looks great, typical for this time of the year. 

Friday through Sunday: low 60s during the day, dipping down to the high 30s low 40s, depending on where you are in the valley.  Partly sunny, nothing falling from the sky.

 A bit windy today with clouds, tomorrow will be the coldest day of the week - mid 50s during the day.  Nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> From what I'm hearing from the youngers is that some are playing with "make shift" teams and not their regular lineups.  One prominent team is only playing with 6 of their regular players.  Don't know if that's the situation with any of the Surf teams.  At least in some cases it sounds like parents had no problem opting out for Holiday or Covid reasons and had no FOMO.


Texts from friends-of-friends are that these are cobbled together from about half their A team, one quarter from their B team and one quarter from younger A players playing up. Lots of "this was a waste of time" flying around.


----------



## watfly (Dec 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Texts from friends-of-friends are that these are cobbled together from about half their A team, one quarter from their B team and one quarter from younger A players playing up. Lots of "this was a waste of time" flying around.


Judging by many of the scores, I bet that's a fairly common sentiment.  I bet some kids are having a blast, though. In the BU14 bracket the combined scores of the 1st place teams are 70-5.


----------



## crush (Dec 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Judging by many of the scores, I bet that's a fairly common sentiment.  I bet some kids are having a blast, though. In the BU14 bracket the combined scores of the 1st place teams are 70-5.


Clippers were down 50 at the half the other day


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Judging by many of the scores, I bet that's a fairly common sentiment.  I bet some kids are having a blast, though. In the BU14 bracket the combined scores of the 1st place teams are 70-5.


Ouch.


----------



## N00B (Dec 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> Judging by many of the scores, I bet that's a fairly common sentiment.  I bet some kids are having a blast, though. In the BU14 bracket the combined scores of the 1st place teams are 70-5.


there’s one teamon the boys younger side that lost a total of 68-5 over 4 games.  Two contests were 21-0... ouch.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 28, 2020)

N00B said:


> there’s one teamon the boys younger side that lost a total of 68-5 over 4 games.  Two contests were 21-0... ouch.


Man. That's actually very sad. At the Ulittle age, how do you let your team rack up 21?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

G07, looks like Slammers went 3-0 and still got knocked out.

Bad tournament design.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Man. That's actually very sad. At the Ulittle age, how do you let your team rack up 21?


Some tournaments, the rules encourage it.  Surf is one of them.

If GD or GF is a tiebreaker but is not capped, then teams try to expand the blowout if they want to advance.

This is especially true if they are using the bad design for handling 2 groups of 3.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Texts from friends-of-friends are that these are cobbled together from about half their A team, one quarter from their B team and one quarter from younger A players playing up. Lots of "this was a waste of time" flying around.


The only thing flying around is your anti-Surf, negative bullshit.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 28, 2020)

So did all 3 teams for G2012 not show up?  THey had 6 in that age bracket but it appears that only 3 teams played.  They were better off cancelling that age group.    I mean traveling to Surf cup for 8 /9 year olds?? 





__





						2020 Surf Cup Phoenix (Youngers) December 27 - 29, 2020
					






					2020surfcupyoungers.surfcupsports.com


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Some tournaments, the rules encourage it.  Surf is one of them.
> 
> If GD or GF is a tiebreaker but is not capped, then teams try to expand the blowout if they want to advance.
> 
> This is especially true if they are using the bad design for handling 2 groups of 3.


I can understand the points thing, (I guess,) but it just seems pointless to me, (just my own .2,) to run up a score by that large of a margin when the other team has scored zilch. Again, just speaking for ulittle guys.


----------



## Willie (Dec 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Texts from friends-of-friends are that these are cobbled together from about half their A team, one quarter from their B team and one quarter from younger A players playing up. Lots of "this was a waste of time" flying around.


Who are you picking to win the Girls Tournaments for 05-09? Do you see any big upsets out there?


----------



## N00B (Dec 28, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So did all 3 teams for G2012 not show up?  THey had 6 in that age bracket but it appears that only 3 teams played.  They were better off cancelling that age group.    I mean traveling to Surf cup for 8 /9 year olds??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schedule shows the game results.  Two groups of three that played cross-group.  One group lost all games one group won all games, but it appears that six teams played.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> The only thing flying around is your anti-Surf, negative bullshit.



He went from belittling and talking crap about the Surf entity itself and now he is belittling and talking crap about young juvenile soccer teams. Pretty pathetic individual huh? He talks crap about the teams as he sits at home because his team was not good enough to even be accepted...lol...


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I can understand the points thing, (I guess,) but it just seems pointless to me, (just my own .2,) to run up a score by that large of a margin when the other team has scored zilch. Again, just speaking for ulittle guys.


If you set up the rules correctly, it doesn't happen.  

Some tournaments give negative tournament points for each GD over 8.   So a 9-0 win gets you fewer points than a 4-0.  

I'd prefer they just add a mercy rule.  If you can get up by 8, you should just win.  Use the rest of the time to scrimmage, if you like.  But the game is clearly over.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> The only thing flying around is your anti-Surf, negative bullshit.


The teams that opted out all are bummed but gave It careful consideration, weighed pros and cons.  There’s not a team that bowed out out that said “ yeah this is griffin’ awesome that we can skip Surf Cup.  
It’s not negative bullshit for those of us who decided not to go. It is a huge bummer.  
Wish everyone well. 

Don’t call it a best of the best because clearly it isn’t this time round.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> He went from belittling and talking crap about the Surf entity itself and now he is belittling and talking crap about young juvenile soccer teams. Pretty pathetic individual huh? He talks crap about the teams as he sits at home because his team was not good enough to even be accepted...lol...


Not accepted?   Pfffffff.   You'd have to be pretty bad to be rejected this year.

Next year, it should be better again.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 28, 2020)

Some surprised in the older brackets. I'd love to know how they decide who lands where, anyone know?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you set up the rules correctly, it doesn't happen.
> 
> Some tournaments give negative tournament points for each GD over 8.   So a 9-0 win gets you fewer points than a 4-0.
> 
> I'd prefer they just add a mercy rule.  If you can get up by 8, you should just win.  Use the rest of the time to scrimmage, if you like.  But the game is clearly over.


Agree they should have some guidelines in place to negate blowouts which typically happen with the youngers. Incumbent on the coach to manage his team also and show some sporting respect for the other team that is getting killed. Simple stuff like no shots until 10 or 15 possession passes first.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not accepted?   Pfffffff.   You'd have to be pretty bad to be rejected this year.
> 
> Next year, it should be better again.


I know some really decent local teams that did not get in.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 28, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> In the G09 bracket, socal teams are doing horrible.  They might not have any of the 5 teams make it to the next roud.   The boys 09 team, you have two NorCal teams in the final.    The rest of the states are catching up.  THere's also this thing of too many flight 1, ecnl, ecrl teams going on in Socal.


so cal teams haven't been playing any games either and practices are handcuffed too


----------



## dad4 (Dec 28, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Agree they should have some guidelines in place to negate blowouts which typically happen with the youngers. Incumbent on the coach to manage his team also and show some sporting respect for the other team that is getting killed. Simple stuff like no shots until 10 or 15 possession passes first.


Coaches know _how_ to do it.

But what coach is going to stop at 7 or 8 if pulling back will make his team lose a tiebreaker?


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The teams that opted out all are bummed but gave It careful consideration, weighed pros and cons.  There’s not a team that bowed out out that said “ yeah this is griffin’ awesome that we can skip Surf Cup.
> It’s not negative bullshit for those of us who decided not to go. It is a huge bummer.
> Wish everyone well.
> 
> Don’t call it a best of the best because clearly it isn’t this time round.


Its just a slogan they have used for years they probably registered it too. I can think of other slogans that couldn't be further from the actual reality of what is going on


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Some surprised in the older brackets. I'd love to know how they decide who lands where, anyone know?


2020 bro the year of "who the hell know"


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Coaches know _how_ to do it.
> 
> But what coach is going to stop at 7 or 8 if pulling back will make his team lose a tiebreaker?


That's where your suggestion to have guidelines in place that negate the effect of running up the score past a certain margin.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

I met a guy who knew nothing about soccer. Coached his daughter’s u9 AYSO team (volunteer dad).  Figured out that an 8 year old keeper couldn’t kick the ball so he coached his team to storm her and score.  
He bragged how they won every game 20-0 or whatever.  Claimed it taught winners how to win...

Running up scores to prevail in a youth soccer tournament is dumb.  It really doesnt help the game other than getting parents hooked so they‘ll keep paying for then next ten years...  

Ps.  AYSO banned him from coaching after one season.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> G07, looks like Slammers went 3-0 and still got knocked out.
> 
> Bad tournament design.


Uhhhh their in the semi finals, Mr statistics cruncher.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not accepted?   Pfffffff.   You'd have to be pretty bad to be rejected this year.
> 
> Next year, it should be better again.


Not after all the murders that EOTL is modeling in.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I met a guy who knew nothing about soccer. Coached his daughter’s u9 AYSO team (volunteer dad).  Figured out that an 8 year old keeper couldn’t kick the ball so he coached his team to storm her and score.
> He bragged how they won every game 20-0 or whatever.  Claimed it taught winners how to win...
> 
> Running up scores to prevail in a youth soccer tournament is dumb.  It really doesnt help the game other than getting parents hooked so they‘ll keep paying for then next ten years...
> ...


How about this guy?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HoTu0U6AhdA&ved=2ahUKEwjYvs6dqPLtAhVaPn0KHXmgAhgQwqsBMAB6BAgBEAM&usg=AOvVaw2DOJMMiHbjepa3ErUG-0c5[/URL]


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 28, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HoTu0U6AhdA&ved=2ahUKEwjYvs6dqPLtAhVaPn0KHXmgAhgQwqsBMAB6BAgBEAM&usg=AOvVaw2DOJMMiHbjepa3ErUG-0c5[/URL]


Sorry but that url didn’t work for me...


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I met a guy who knew nothing about soccer. Coached his daughter’s u9 AYSO team (volunteer dad).  Figured out that an 8 year old keeper couldn’t kick the ball so he coached his team to storm her and score.
> He bragged how they won every game 20-0 or whatever.  Claimed it taught winners how to win...
> 
> Running up scores to prevail in a youth soccer tournament is dumb.  It really doesnt help the game other than getting parents hooked so they‘ll keep paying for then next ten years...
> ...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvsfYRyQDx0&ved=2ahUKEwiqqficqfLtAhWTKn0KHVTEDQAQofsGegQIBhAC&usg=AOvVaw1_VzE6cguzNVkjtgiHPPWt[/URL]


Giesbock said:


> Sorry but that url didn’t work for me...



Yes, I'm sorry doesn't seem to let you tube URLs play.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 28, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HoTu0U6AhdA&ved=2ahUKEwjYvs6dqPLtAhVaPn0KHXmgAhgQwqsBMAB6BAgBEAM&usg=AOvVaw2DOJMMiHbjepa3ErUG-0c5[/URL]


This guy?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> e-mail from the director said changes could come today and tomorrow.


I might be completely off base but the LA County mandatory 10 day quarantine could have some teams reconsidering too.  That's all employers need to tell you to stay away for 10 days.  They are saying to not even leave the house to buy groceries.    At least up in NorCal we have a 9 county area we can roam around in for recreation.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This guy?


It wasn't that but what you posted is hilarious  I love it, cant wait to watch that one.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> G07, looks like Slammers went 3-0 and still got knocked out.
> 
> Bad tournament design.


Slammers are in the semi


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The teams that opted out all are bummed but gave It careful consideration, weighed pros and cons.  There’s not a team that bowed out out that said “ yeah this is griffin’ awesome that we can skip Surf Cup.
> It’s not negative bullshit for those of us who decided not to go. It is a huge bummer.
> Wish everyone well.
> 
> Don’t call it a best of the best because clearly it isn’t this time round.


What he posts is negative bullshit and nothing else.  Over and over and over again.  That has nothing to do with you.  Yes, many are disappointed and some will be disappointed they're still going, but what HE posts is negative bullshit.  

It wasn't the best of the best last year or the year before that, either.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> What he posts is negative bullshit and nothing else.  Over and over and over again.  That has nothing to do with you.  Yes, many are disappointed and some will be disappointed they're still going, but what HE posts is negative bullshit.
> 
> *It wasn't the best of the best last year or the year before that, either.*


That is 100% correct Scott.  Two years ago, they had the "Super Elite" ((GDA members only)) and then the rest of the clubs that didnt bow to the GDA pressure.  My dd played in the last true best of best in 2015 I believe.  2016 was a big mess because of the age change.  Some teams lost a few and added a few like all years but 2016 was a free for all for most clubs and players.  Like I said before, the goats were let out of their pins and roamed the lands.  Some teams blew up, some teams lost half their players and it was just insane.  After that, the Cup lost some of its "best of the best."  My two cents is go back to best of the best and no second group.  Charge double for the bragging rites.  Clubs sold parents on the fact that they have automatic bid because of the home and away deal ((you play in my tournament and I will play in yours)) and that was huge for college opportunity.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> I might be completely off base but the LA County mandatory 10 day quarantine could have some teams reconsidering too.  That's all employers need to tell you to stay away for 10 days.  They are saying to not even leave the house to buy groceries.    At least up in NorCal we have a 9 county area we can roam around in for recreation.


then again the question is "Do you know why fish always get caught?"   Because they can't keep their mouth shut.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> then again the question is "Do you know why fish always get caught?"   Because they can't keep their mouth shut.



This fish is our State fish in Cali and he knows you can;t shoot his ass under water or you could get a $500 find for killing one.  True story Jose.  I used to spear fish when I was boy.  Me and my pal would go out and catch Corbina, Halibut, Sheepshead and some bad ass Bass.  I was real good when I was 12.  I firmly believed that those orange fish would tell the other fish we were in the area.  I kid you not and it would piss us off.  I know of a crazy spear fisherman that got so mad one day he killed a bunch of the orange fish in a fit of rage.  It was horrible and he got Karma later in life.  He died and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Slammers are in the semi


Any word on how that happened?  

If I read the rules correctly, it would be Billings, because they won group D.

Kudos to Billings if they conceded the spot voluntarily.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Any word on how that happened?
> 
> If I read the rules correctly, it would be Billings, because they won group D.
> 
> Kudos to Billings if they conceded the spot voluntarily.


May be a Surf vs Surf final.  Tophat seems vulnerable.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Man. That's actually very sad. At the Ulittle age, how do you let your team rack up 21?


The second tiebreaker is based on goal differential and a bunch of these teams don't play each other to make the first tiebreaker meaningful. That encourages coaches to just keep their foot on the gas. It's atrocious for littles, and they should play with the point-per-goal-max-three system plus the bonus point for a clean sheet. Ulittles should never have goal differential in the tiebreakers.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *That encourages coaches to just keep their foot on the gas.*


Let's also keep in mine some of these parents pay their kids for every goal they score.  I'm not going to lie, I used that trick and it worked miracles for me and my goat.  I knew a mom that paid out $10 a goal Face, no joke.  If I'm driving 400 miles for a tournament with my baby, I want goals and you better believe I will have a few things on the line to motivate my dd.  Cash for goals, cash for wins and cash for gold medal.  There you go bro, that my friend is youth soccer in a nutshell   Kick ass ladies and go Socal!!!


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Let's also keep in mine some of these parents pay their kids for every goal they score.  I'm not going to lie, I used that trick and it worked miracles for me and my goat.  I knew a mom that paid out $10 a goal Face, no joke.  If I'm driving 400 miles for a tournament with my baby, I want goals and you better believe I will have a few things on the line to motivate my dd.  Cash for goals, cash for wins and cash for gold medal.  There you go bro, that my friend is youth soccer in a nutshell   Kick ass ladies and go Socal!!!


Hey, I thought you were broke and unemployed???


----------



## Publius (Dec 29, 2020)

Does someone have actual info from Surf about the olders’ schedules coming down and not being reposted yet?  Wondering if fields were unexpectedly pulled?  Would think that if a team or two had to back out that only affect a few ages and brackets as opposed to everything across the board?


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> Hey, I thought you were broke and unemployed???


Were talking ulittle bro and way back in the day when I had a few bucks to pay for goals.  I had something going good until the screws feel off my plan in 2017.  I already said no to this tournament a long time ago and I never pay for goals now.  The last few years we just go watch her play and then head home.  Maybe go out to celebrate her teams tie or win.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Publius said:


> Does someone have actual info from Surf about the olders’ schedules coming down and not being reposted yet?  Wondering if fields were unexpectedly pulled?  Would think that if a team or two had to back out that only affect a few ages and brackets as opposed to everything across the board?


Someone on here mentioned yesterday that the Director said changes to come over the next couple of days.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Willie said:


> Who are you picking to win the Girls Tournaments for 05-09? Do you see any big upsets out there?


Assuming you mean 07-12 -- tbh it's pretty pointless to "pick" a winner because there are way too many variables in play. Keep in mind for the littles that if their big goalscorer has a bad nights sleep that affects the team performance more than you realize. For the 07s and 08s you might be able to be a little more accurate in predictions during a normal year but without seeing lineups beyond a couple of texts of standouts, it's really impossible to say.

For a lot of these teams, this will be the last set of games that they play for their coaches because you assume we aren't doing State Cup this year. They aren't getting tuned up for later comps, they aren't doing any kind of playing for position for next year, it's just a bunch of glorified scrimmages. Everyone knows this except the die-hard parents. If nothing else these are closer to end-of-year-parties than anything else these teams do.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 29, 2020)

Publius said:


> Does someone have actual info from Surf about the olders’ schedules coming down and not being reposted yet?  Wondering if fields were unexpectedly pulled?  Would think that if a team or two had to back out that only affect a few ages and brackets as opposed to everything across the board?


There was mention that they would be reposted today after someone posted they spoke with the scheduler.

Turing out to be a real challenge,  heard that a couple major chains cancelled some hotel reservations on Sunday for CA teams that went through the surf travel agency.  They weren't sure who was actually still traveling with all the cancels & rumors flying so teams had to scramble to get into touch with chain management to have their reservations restored. 

The brackets well some complaints as usual but some where really out of balance with the top 2 ranked teams in the same one while the home cooking ones not so much.    

Let's see what happens with the schedules are posted again if fields or additional teams became unavailable.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Someone on here mentioned yesterday that the Director said changes to come over the next couple of days.


This is rumor mill and grape vine stuff so please take with a grain of salt and a shot of Tequila.  I'm hearing from a source that folks in CA and AZ not happy about all this traveling outside to play soccer while all the others are staying home. If my dd wanted to play, would I allow her to play this weekend even though she was with her friend all day and that friends mom now has Rona?  I could not and I would not send.  This is not the norm so stay home and stay tune.


----------



## Publius (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Someone on here mentioned yesterday that the Director said changes to come over the next couple of days.


...yeah, unless there’s a way to turn back time, it couldn’t be any later than that...just wondering what’s up?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> He bragged how they won every game 20-0 or whatever.  Claimed it taught winners how to win...


Nearly every kid out there has been on both sides of a blowout -- the right thing to do when you're on the winning side is to use that as a teachable moment about empathy. "Remember when you got beat 10-0 by that one team, how did that feel...  now imagine how your opponents are feeling right now." That combined with an impromptu lesson in shape work and line-breaking passes means that your 8-0 victory doesn't stretch to 20-0. It's frustrating when you read about "being taught to win". Every kid is going to win and every kid is going to lose. Half of the job is to help these kids become better people in general. They spend a good part of their lives in an environment that is filled with these kinds of teachable moments and you can always tell who understands that versus who doesn't.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Publius said:


> ...yeah, unless there’s a way to turn back time, it couldn’t be any later than that...just wondering what’s up?


Oh ya, sorry- not sure. My guess is people complaining about placement and people backing out due to the hotel issue mentioned here too. It is the 11th hour, I'd assume something will have to be posted soon.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Oh ya, sorry- not sure. My guess is people complaining about placement and people backing out due to the hotel issue mentioned here too. It is the 11th hour, I'd assume something will have to be posted soon.


I have a idea and it's mixed with some satire.  Just show up and be ready to play with Ganas.  Trust the process and trust that trying to get games in during a freaking pandemic has never been tried before and everyone could use a little grace right about now.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

Publius said:


> Does someone have actual info from Surf about the olders’ schedules coming down and not being reposted yet?  Wondering if fields were unexpectedly pulled?  Would think that if a team or two had to back out that only affect a few ages and brackets as opposed to everything across the board?


We saw an email that said the final schedule would "hopefully" be released by the end of today but no reason behind it.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> The only thing flying around is your anti-Surf, negative bullshit.


Look, Scott, if the truth is "negative bullshit" then I'm sorry. I'm sorry that we aren't at Surf this year, I'm sorry that you aren't at Surf this year, I'm sorry that Surf-Cup-the-organization went ahead with this sham. If some kids are having a good time this past weekend then great, I am very happy for them and their families. Given the scorelines and texts that I've gotten I suspect that this weekend is "serious" for maybe 10% of the teams there. Whatever, that's fine. I really hope that nobody catches or spreads the virus from this weekend.


----------



## surf&donuts (Dec 29, 2020)

Surf Cup schedule on website for olders says “on hold for updates” is the Jan 1-4 tournament still happening?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Look, Scott, if the truth is "negative bullshit" then I'm sorry. I'm sorry that we aren't at Surf this year, I'm sorry that you aren't at Surf this year, I'm sorry that Surf-Cup-the-organization went ahead with this sham. If some kids are having a good time this past weekend then great, I am very happy for them and their families. Given the scorelines and texts that I've gotten I suspect that this weekend is "serious" for maybe 10% of the teams there. Whatever, that's fine. I really hope that nobody catches or spreads the virus from this weekend.


Oh, I'll be at Surf.  We'll be enjoying the great weather, outdoor athletics and do our best to prevent the spread... even though it's going to continue to happen like wildfire no matter what we do on soccer fields in Arizona.  

Nobody is "serious" about the results of soccer.  What we're serious about is doing something that is positive for a bunch of kids that work their asses off and shouldn't have taken from them.  Covid, just like alcoholism and the sacred oath of marriage, is fake news.  Just ask the leader of California.


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Oh ya, sorry- not sure. My guess is people complaining about placement and people backing out due to the hotel issue mentioned here too. It is the 11th hour, I'd assume something will have to be posted soon.


There really should be no issue with hotels.  I have changed ours three times due to shifting fields from Reach 11 to Scottsdale to Mesa/Maricopa and have had no problem finding another one.  Surf should not be enforcing "Stay and Play" requirements with all the field changes.   Just sayin!


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, I'll be at Surf.  We'll be enjoying the great weather, outdoor athletics and do our best to prevent the spread... even though it's going to continue to happen like wildfire no matter what we do on soccer fields in Arizona.


That's great, I hope you have fun. Please understand that you have been sold an experience by an organization that is only being driven by the money, knowing that your olders "needed new game footage" is really going to be crap and college coaches are going to think twice about a player from a family who is doing this in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100+ years. That is the absolute 100% truth no matter how much it stings. Maybe that's more negative bullshit, I don't know, but doing something extremely sketchy for kids that "shouldn't have taken from them" is pretty positive bullshit too.


----------



## full90 (Dec 29, 2020)

We 100% believe in covid, have stayed home and adjusted our lives. We cancelled trips, not eaten out etc etc etc.
and we are going to surf olders. Our kid has worked years and years to be recruited. Needs film to send to coaches. Dream to play in college. It’s not the end all be all to go but we feel we can do it as safe as possible. Soccer in itself isn’t dangerous for the spread. I’ll skip the hotel gym, get food to go and stay in our room or take a drive to kill time. My friend whose kid is at surf says the same. No pressure to go except from internally. And risk mitigation: can we do this as safely as possible and is the risk worth the return? He said surf has no word of cancelled hotels or fields. But he knows he doesn’t know the nitty gritty.

surf needs the money. No shame on that. Arizona needs the money. No shame. If the powers that be in Arizona don’t lead and allow it to happen I don’t fault surf or the cities for hosting or the teams for going. If Arizona calls it all off tomorrow i won’t fault them at all and we will stay home. For the families not going I don’t fault them at all. I 100% wouldn’t go with a kid younger than 10th grade. Risk not worth it. But that’s me

the real kicker is that anyone who got together with family on thursday or Friday for Christmas would just now be showing symptoms. Is the parent who woke up with a headache today or a cough tomorrow going to call the coach and tell them “we aren’t coming?” Or does that family still go?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, I'll be at Surf.  We'll be enjoying the great weather, outdoor athletics and do our best to prevent the spread... even though it's going to continue to happen like wildfire no matter what we do on soccer fields in Arizona.
> 
> Nobody is "serious" about the results of soccer.  What we're serious about is doing something that is positive for a bunch of kids that work their asses off and shouldn't have taken from them.  Covid, just like alcoholism and the sacred oath of marriage, is fake news.  Just ask the leader of California.


I'll be there too. Girls U19


----------



## full90 (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That's great, I hope you have fun. Please understand that you have been sold an experience by an organization that is only being driven by the money, knowing that your olders "needed new game footage" is really going to be crap and college coaches are going to think twice about a player from a family who is doing this in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100+ years. That is the absolute 100% truth no matter how much it stings. Maybe that's more negative bullshit, I don't know, but doing something extremely sketchy for kids that "shouldn't have taken from them" is pretty positive bullshit too.


I don’t think any of that. I don’t feel like my kids have had anything robbed or stolen from them. That’s such melodrama. I’m bummed they’ve missed normal life but I’m more bummed at the hundreds of thousands dead and sick. High school and junior high stuff is fun for sure. But my kids will be ok. 
and Surf isn’t selling me anything. They are providing a service to showcase games for my kid. That’s it.

no college coaches are judging kids on getting film. That’s a joke to suggest. You may want to frame it that way but the coaches talking to the kids on our team are actively asking for film. This spans d1 to D 3 coaches. So much so that we are filming practice and setting up scrimmages to get film for kids to send.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

full90 said:


> We 100% believe in covid, have stayed home and adjusted our lives. We cancelled trips, not eaten out etc etc etc.
> and we are going to surf olders. Our kid has worked years and years to be recruited. Needs film to send to coaches. Dream to play in college. It’s not the end all be all to go but we feel we can do it as safe as possible. Soccer in itself isn’t dangerous for the spread. I’ll skip the hotel gym, get food to go and stay in our room or take a drive to kill time. My friend whose kid is at surf says the same. No pressure to go except from internally. And risk mitigation: can we do this as safely as possible and is the risk worth the return? He said surf has no word of cancelled hotels or fields. But he knows he doesn’t know the nitty gritty.
> 
> surf needs the money. No shame on that. Arizona needs the money. No shame. If the powers that be in Arizona don’t lead and allow it to happen I don’t fault surf or the cities for hosting or the teams for going. If Arizona calls it all off tomorrow i won’t fault them at all and we will stay home. For the families not going I don’t fault them at all. I 100% wouldn’t go with a kid younger than 10th grade. Risk not worth it. But that’s me
> ...


The kids need to play.  Face now thinks if you put "Surf Cup AZ" on highlight reel you could be hurting your kids chances.  I would just not tag it.  I'm 100% glad my dd went to AZ last month.  It helped so much.  Again, follow protocol 90 and all will be good.  I would add that my dd really good bestie mom has Rona and she has her test today. Her other friends dad got it and now I'm being told for the first time that the boy has Rona now.  My head hurts now and I'm going to rest.  Oh oh, here comes another run with the Rona.  I prepared by body for this fight.  If I feel like sh*t and can;t breath, I'm heading to ER and grab the cure. Where do you get a FREE test in South OC?


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'll be there too. Girls U19


I was cocky last year saying this year would be my dd last year of club.  She had some plans to rest but she is resting now.  How do you like the U19 age?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, I'll be at Surf.  We'll be enjoying the great weather, outdoor athletics and do our best to prevent the spread... even though it's going to continue to happen like wildfire no matter what we do on soccer fields in Arizona.
> 
> Nobody is "serious" about the results of soccer.  What we're serious about is doing something that is positive for a bunch of kids that work their asses off and shouldn't have taken from them.  Covid, just like alcoholism and the sacred oath of marriage, is fake news.  Just ask the leader of California.


Can you take your covid denialism over to off topic 2?  

Thanks.  Hope your kid has some good games.


----------



## Own Goal (Dec 29, 2020)

full90 said:


> Soccer in itself isn’t dangerous for the spread. I’ll skip the hotel gym, get food to go and stay in our room or take a drive to kill time.


It would be great if everyone traveling was as responsible and took such precautions. Sadly from the pictures I'm seeing posted on social media from families that have been at Surf Youngers that is not the case.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

full90 said:


> I don’t think any of that. I don’t feel like my kids have had anything robbed or stolen from them. That’s such melodrama. I’m bummed they’ve missed normal life but I’m more bummed at the hundreds of thousands dead and sick. High school and junior high stuff is fun for sure. But my kids will be ok.
> and Surf isn’t selling me anything. They are providing a service to showcase games for my kid. That’s it.
> 
> no college coaches are judging kids on getting film. That’s a joke to suggest. You may want to frame it that way but the coaches talking to the kids on our team are actively asking for film. This spans d1 to D 3 coaches. So much so that we are filming practice and setting up scrimmages to get film for kids to send.


And..........what are you doing to show me you still love this game and will stay in shape and do what one can to play.  Do what's best for family.  Family comes first


----------



## Red card (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That's great, I hope you have fun. Please understand that you have been sold an experience by an organization that is only being driven by the money, knowing that your olders "needed new game footage" is really going to be crap and college coaches are going to think twice about a player from a family who is doing this in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100+ years. That is the absolute 100% truth no matter how much it stings. Maybe that's more negative bullshit, I don't know, but doing something extremely sketchy for kids that "shouldn't have taken from them" is pretty positive bullshit too.


EVERY organization is in business to make money. 
There won't be any college that says oh gezz this is a great defender and i need a great defender but they went to surf cup 2 years ago.  Nice scare tactic but it doesnt work on everyone.  
And from your earlier post i think you do secretly hope people get covid from going to surf cup


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Own Goal said:


> It would be great if everyone traveling was as responsible and took such precautions. Sadly from the pictures I'm seeing posted on social media from families that have been at Surf Youngers that is not the case.


Remember that social media is a biased sample.  Families playing Roblox in the hotel room probably post less social media than the families eating out in the hotel restaurant.


----------



## Red card (Dec 29, 2020)

Own Goal said:


> It would be great if everyone traveling was as responsible and took such precautions. Sadly from the pictures I'm seeing posted on social media from families that have been at Surf Youngers that is not the case.


do you know the people in the pictures?  did they already have covid ?  maybe they took a mask off for a second to take a pic?  you are using a snap shot in time to defame a group of people that you are mad at for doing what is best for their family.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

full90 said:


> no college coaches are judging kids on getting film. That’s a joke to suggest. You may want to frame it that way but the coaches talking to the kids on our team are actively asking for film. This spans d1 to D 3 coaches. So much so that we are filming practice and setting up scrimmages to get film for kids to send.


There is absolutely no way a coach is going to ask you for game footage from 2020. Zero chance. Zero. Practice? Great. Maybe even an intra-club scrimmage. Great. Zero game footage from during the pandemic and a coach who demands that is going to be in front of their AD having to beg for their job sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> I was cocky last year saying this year would be my dd last year of club.  She had some plans to rest but she is resting now.  How do you like the U19 age?


My kid has played up 2 years for the 2 prior seasons so she is used to competing against bigger stronger faster players. She is 16. I actually think playing against higher level players has really built confidence in her and greatly contributed to her development.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There is absolutely no way a coach is going to ask you for game footage from 2020. Zero chance. Zero. Practice? Great. Maybe even an intra-club scrimmage. Great. Zero game footage from during the pandemic and a coach who demands that is going to be in front of their AD having to beg for their job sooner rather than later.


Wrong again facial. Every coach that has responded to my kids emails this year has asked for video. Every college recruiting form that my daughter fills out has a space for game footage, you tube video, etc...


----------



## Red card (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There is absolutely no way a coach is going to ask you for game footage from 2020. Zero chance. Zero. Practice? Great. Maybe even an intra-club scrimmage. Great. Zero game footage from during the pandemic and a coach who demands that is going to be in front of their AD having to beg for their job sooner rather than later.


Or the coach says do you have any game footage i can see...."no sorry it was 2020"...."ok well let me know when you do I have to move on"


----------



## Own Goal (Dec 29, 2020)

Red card said:


> do you know the people in the pictures?  did they already have covid ?  maybe they took a mask off for a second to take a pic?  you are using a snap shot in time to defame a group of people that you are mad at for doing what is best for their family.


Yes. I know these people in the pictures. How else would I see their social media pictures? I'm not defaming them (dramatic much?). It is obvious from their pictures their families are not just going from their rooms to their games and back and keeping to themselves. It's not the playing of soccer that is the risk. It's all the other behavior outside of soccer that is the risk. That's been the point all along. That is all.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Own Goal said:


> Yes. I know these people in the pictures. How else would I see their social media pictures? I'm not defaming them (dramatic much?). It is obvious from their pictures their families are not just going from their rooms to their games and back and keeping to themselves. It's not the playing of soccer that is the risk. It's all the other behavior outside of soccer that is the risk. That's been the point all along. That is all.


Then *EVERYONE* beside fire, police and ER folks *should be home.*  I was at store just now and it's packed.  The beach is crowded with tourist and kids are at the park.  I saw a 5 on 5 hoops game with adults. That's my cents about all this.


----------



## Own Goal (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Then *EVERYONE* beside fire, police and ER folks *should be home.*  I was at store just now and it's packed.  The beach is crowded with tourist and kids are at the park.  I saw a 5 on 5 hoops game with adults. That's my cents about all this.


I was only speaking in reference to what I saw in regards to some families who traveled to AZ for Surf Youngers - my only point was that not everyone is only going to their games and directly back to their hotel rooms.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Nearly every kid out there has been on both sides of a blowout -- the right thing to do when you're on the winning side is to use that as a teachable moment about empathy. "Remember when you got beat 10-0 by that one team, how did that feel...  now imagine how your opponents are feeling right now."


This got me thinking what was our biggest win and biggest loss as a team.   Worst loss I believe was 6-0 back in 2017.   Biggest win was 9-0 in 2019.   Funny thing is the games weren't actually blowouts.   There were good plays made and everyone was still competing until the end.   I also think as a keeper parent we look at it differently when you are getting beat.   You see some great saves even in the loss, or a 2 on 1 that maybe should have been played differently.   Nobody seems to care about 48-7 in football or 84-10 in basketball.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Wrong again facial. Every coach that has responded to my kids emails this year has asked for video. Every college recruiting form that my daughter fills out has a space for game footage, you tube video, etc...


It's a tough go for the 21s.  The only way to recruit at this stage in the process is via video.  CA kids and coaches are constrained. 

It will be interesting to see how many coaches are present on the sidelines this upcoming weekend.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Own Goal said:


> I was only speaking in reference to what I saw in regards to some families who traveled to AZ for Surf Youngers - my only point was that not everyone is only going to their games and directly back to their hotel rooms.


I saw some folks breaking protocol when i was there, I wont lie.  It was 90% excellent though, just like here.  I see folks in our state as well breaking some of the guidelines and I just stay 6 feet away.  I swear if you dont let anyone spit on you, sneeze on you, cough on you or anywhere near you at least 6 feet, you will not get the Rona.  That is fact.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Texted some associates re: game film, and a college outreach coordinator. "CFB bowl games are getting cancelled, not going to be any budget for soccer."  "Even ruthless coaches will ask for game film but will not need 2020 tournament highlights, kids should just talk to them."  "Whether these kids go to Surf or not will have no weight on a decision. I know of one team going just for fun." These obv aren't 100% direct quotes but summaries of texts back and forth.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It's a tough go for the 21s.  The only way to recruit at this stage in the process is via video.  CA kids and coaches are constrained.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many coaches are present on the sidelines this upcoming weekend.


I agree,  my kid is a 2022 so still has a small window of opportunity but her primary focus is on academics anyhow. Soccer is just an added element of fun and challenge while focusing on the end goal of a degree that will benefit her in the career field she chooses. I'm sure there will be a decent amount of coaches there, maybe not the most notable schools. But you dont pick a college for their soccer program,  you pick it because it offers the right fields that you want to major in. 90% of scholarships are academic only 10% sports. For those with young players, the most unused sports scholarship each year is womens golf. Approximately 1500 women's golf scholarships go unused each year, I have been told.  Good back up plan.


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

full90 said:


> We 100% believe in covid, have stayed home and adjusted our lives. We cancelled trips, not eaten out etc etc etc.
> and we are going to surf olders. Our kid has worked years and years to be recruited. Needs film to send to coaches. Dream to play in college. It’s not the end all be all to go but we feel we can do it as safe as possible. Soccer in itself isn’t dangerous for the spread. I’ll skip the hotel gym, get food to go and stay in our room or take a drive to kill time. My friend whose kid is at surf says the same. No pressure to go except from internally. And risk mitigation: can we do this as safely as possible and is the risk worth the return? He said surf has no word of cancelled hotels or fields. But he knows he doesn’t know the nitty gritty.
> 
> surf needs the money. No shame on that. Arizona needs the money. No shame. If the powers that be in Arizona don’t lead and allow it to happen I don’t fault surf or the cities for hosting or the teams for going. If Arizona calls it all off tomorrow i won’t fault them at all and we will stay home. For the families not going I don’t fault them at all. I 100% wouldn’t go with a kid younger than 10th grade. Risk not worth it. But that’s me
> ...


You're way too logical, how'd you end up on this forum?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Texted some associates re: game film, and a college outreach coordinator. "CFB bowl games are getting cancelled, not going to be any budget for soccer."  "Even ruthless coaches will ask for game film but will not need 2020 tournament highlights, kids should just talk to them."  "Whether these kids go to Surf or not will have no weight on a decision. I know of one team going just for fun." These obv aren't 100% direct quotes but summaries of texts back and forth.


I agree in the lack of funding for other sports.  College Football and Basketball fund almost all of the sports in college.  If there's no money from these revenue sources, how can they offer scholarships to other sports?    THis article below shows that college football brings 80% of the money for Oregon State U.   High School Athletes graduating in 2021-2022 will have a tough time getting atheltic scholarships. 









						The crisis in college sports
					

With revenues plummeting in the pandemic, colleges are eliminating Olympic sports like diving and volleyball. Here's everything you need to know:What is happening at colleges?  They are experiencing a massive budget crisis as they cope with dwindling enrollment, fees, and donations, as well as...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I agree,  my kid is a 2022 so still has a small window of opportunity but her primary focus is on academics anyhow. Soccer is just an added element of fun and challenge while focusing on the end goal of a degree that will benefit her in the career field she chooses. I'm sure there will be a decent amount of coaches there, maybe not the most notable schools. But you dont pick a college for their soccer program,  you pick it because it offers the right fields that you want to major in. 90% of scholarships are academic only 10% sports. For those with young players, the most unused sports scholarship each year is womens golf. Approximately 1500 women's golf scholarships go unused each year, I have been told.  Good back up plan.


I have nothing against what the truth is about college and soccer and scholarship.  My dd friend, who has a 4.7, already has a almost full ride at most schools she's interested in.  Gifted is understatement and a good soccer player.  Might not have top 25 all over her, but she has passion and heart and can run D1 speed wise but not the best IQ in the games and would sit on the bench at big U.  She needs to pick the school that she can play at and get amazing degree so she can be an Engineer someday.  Their hoping a door opener because of soccer and coach is open to sharing 10% with her.  I think her parents have a few bucks so they can kick down the other 10% if need be.  I loved playing hoops in college.  It made it fun.  it was harder on us as student athletes to get excellent grades and ball at a high level to bring notoriety to school in newspaper.  Good luck to your dd.  These are super hard time for parents who told goats to wait until new rules and that June 15th meet up on the phone and set up visits.  Tough times indeed and I was wrong.  She should have emailed in 8th grade when she was hot stuff


----------



## mccorn (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I agree,  my kid is a 2022 so still has a small window of opportunity but her primary focus is on academics anyhow. Soccer is just an added element of fun and challenge while focusing on the end goal of a degree that will benefit her in the career field she chooses. I'm sure there will be a decent amount of coaches there, maybe not the most notable schools. But you dont pick a college for their soccer program,  you pick it because it offers the right fields that you want to major in. 90% of scholarships are academic only 10% sports. For those with young players, the most unused sports scholarship each year is womens golf. Approximately 1500 women's golf scholarships go unused each year, I have been told.  Good back up plan.


A few years back, my DD was around 8 years old, out on the pitch. A high school golf coach approached me and ask me if that was my daughter out there...he said he can see that she has great body control and awareness, a natural athlete...and would make a good student of golf. Advised me that it's much easier to get a scholarship in golf vs soccer. If she can break 80, can pretty much write her own ticket. True advise on that day and still true today. My DD hasn't had interest in golf though. She's a freshman, so there's time to work on that.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That's great, I hope you have fun. Please understand that you have been sold an experience by an organization that is only being driven by the money, knowing that your olders "needed new game footage" is really going to be crap and college coaches are going to think twice about a player from a family who is doing this in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100+ years. That is the absolute 100% truth no matter how much it stings. Maybe that's more negative bullshit, I don't know, but doing something extremely sketchy for kids that "shouldn't have taken from them" is pretty positive bullshit too.


We all understand Surf Cup is a 'for profit' event.  I'm sure you bought it in previous years, too, yes?  Or are you another one with no kid in soccer?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There is absolutely no way a coach is going to ask you for game footage from 2020. Zero chance. Zero. Practice? Great. Maybe even an intra-club scrimmage. Great. Zero game footage from during the pandemic and a coach who demands that is going to be in front of their AD having to beg for their job sooner rather than later.


Based on what... you querying every college coach in the country?


----------



## full90 (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Texted some associates re: game film, and a college outreach coordinator. "CFB bowl games are getting cancelled, not going to be any budget for soccer."  "Even ruthless coaches will ask for game film but will not need 2020 tournament highlights, kids should just talk to them."  "Whether these kids go to Surf or not will have no weight on a decision. I know of one team going just for fun." These obv aren't 100% direct quotes but summaries of texts back and forth.


Ok I’ll copy this and have my kid send it to the coaches we’ve been communicating with who are asking for up to date film.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> We all understand Surf Cup is a 'for profit' event.  I'm sure you bought it in previous years, too, yes?  Or are you another one with no kid in soccer?


Scott, he's a coach and has zero kids playing the game.  Many Docs are here Scott as are some club coaches.  Many of them cant stand parents with questions.  Turf war in socal is stronger then other areas.  My dd aged out but this is insane.  Face texted with his associates about the kids playing at Surf in AZ and has now warned all of you that he might let his associates know about who is playing.  He already has them labeled as B or A players or Tier 1 or Tier 2 for 10 year olds. 

Face said: "*Texted some associates........."*


----------



## TOSDCI (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That's great, I hope you have fun. Please understand that you have been sold an experience by an organization that is only being driven by the money, knowing that your olders "needed new game footage" is really going to be crap and college coaches are going to think twice about a player from a family who is doing this in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100+ years. That is the absolute 100% truth no matter how much it stings. Maybe that's more negative bullshit, I don't know, but doing something extremely sketchy for kids that "shouldn't have taken from them" is pretty positive bullshit too.


So if you are right and college coaches will "think twice" about a player that is at Surf Cup in the middle of a pandemic, does that mean they think twice about all the kids that played at ECNL showcases in Phoenix and South Carolina from SoCal?  Or do they think twice about all the kids in 45 other states that played HS soccer in the fall?  Or who are now playing HS basketball in many areas of the country?  The answer is a resounding NO!


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

mccorn said:


> A few years back, my DD was around 8 years old, out on the pitch. A high school golf coach approached me and ask me if that was my daughter out there...he said he can see that she has great body control and awareness, a natural athlete...and would make a good student of golf. Advised me that it's much easier to get a scholarship in golf vs soccer. If she can break 80, can pretty much write her own ticket. True advise on that day and still true today. My DD hasn't had interest in golf though. She's a freshman, so there's time to work on that.


Yep, that was the way it was related to me also. There is only one female golfer at my kids high school.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

TOSDCI said:


> So if you are right and college coaches will "think twice" about a player that is at Surf Cup in the middle of a pandemic, does that mean they think twice about all the kids that played at ECNL showcases in Phoenix and South Carolina from SoCal?  Or do they think twice about all the kids in 45 other states that played HS soccer in the fall?  Or who are now playing HS basketball in many areas of the country?  The answer is a resounding NO!


Hey, stop with the common sense logic now, that's it ok?  You're going to make some sheep's head explode and they will label you a sheep murderer and you dont want that so chill out.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> I have nothing against what the truth is about college and soccer and scholarship.  My dd friend, who has a 4.7, already has a almost full ride at most schools she's interested in.  Gifted is understatement and a good soccer player.  Might not have top 25 all over her, but she has passion and heart and can run D1 speed wise but not the best IQ in the games and would sit on the bench at big U.  She needs to pick the school that she can play at and get amazing degree so she can be an Engineer someday.  Their hoping a door opener because of soccer and coach is open to sharing 10% with her.  I think her parents have a few bucks so they can kick down the other 10% if need be.  I loved playing hoops in college.  It made it fun.  it was harder on us as student athletes to get excellent grades and ball at a high level to bring notoriety to school in newspaper.  Good luck to your dd.  These are super hard time for parents who told goats to wait until new rules and that June 15th meet up on the phone and set up visits.  Tough times indeed and I was wrong.  She should have emailed in 8th grade when she was hot stuff


Great response, thanks for posting.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Remember that social media is a biased sample.  Families playing Roblox in the hotel room probably post less social media than the families eating out in the hotel restaurant.


Wow, they went with "strongly recommend" on the precautions.  Not mandatory, but they really really really mean it.  They are almost admitting that there are COVID cases resulting from youth sports events.  

*Off-Field Guidelines: *

As most of the COVID cases during youth sports events are spreading off the field, we strongly recommend the following precautions:
• No carpooling of multiple households is allowed
• No mixing of different households of players allowed in hotel rooms
• No team meetings at hotels or restaurants
• No parent social gatherings at hotels or restaurants
• No inside dining or entertainment facilities


----------



## Red card (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Wow, they went with "strongly recommend" on the precautions.  Not mandatory, but they really really really mean it.  They are almost admitting that there are COVID cases resulting from youth sports events.
> 
> *Off-Field Guidelines: *
> 
> ...


sounds like bliss to me


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Wow, they went with "strongly recommend" on the precautions.  Not mandatory, but they really really really mean it.  They are almost admitting that there are COVID cases resulting from youth sports events.
> 
> *Off-Field Guidelines: *
> 
> ...


You're clown status just went from silver to gold. What a ridiculous bunch of bafoonery.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> You're clown status just went from silver to gold. What a ridiculous bunch of bafoonery.


Is the bafoonery ( your spelling)  my post or the fact that Surf Sports actually put that on their tournament site?  I did enjoy the use of the words "strongly recommend"  

I have said before that Surf Sports has the right to hold the tournament, and it's great that all of the non CA based teams participated.   It's a little crazy to let a bunch of teams from the epicenter of COVID 19 participate in their tournament but they made the decision to allow it.  They obviously aren't in charge of enforcing the travel rules, and probably met their legal requirements for the use of the fields by posting those rules.

BTW I am not the one who wrote those rules.  All I did was post the rules from the tournament.  People keep saying there is no risk but even Surf Sports acknowledges that there is risk.  I also am not the entity who uploaded a bunch of posts to the Surf Cup Sports website showing all of the teams that travelled out of state making it apparent who violated the ban on traveling to tournaments for teams based in CA.   That's buffoonery.  Now we will see if there are any enforcement actions taken.    

Clowns are people too by the way, it pretty sad that you are hating on clowns so much.  That's just not right, especially since so many of them have lost work due to the COVID pandemic.  Have a heart and stop hating people who bring joy to so many.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Is the bafoonery ( your spelling)  my post or the fact that Surf Sports actually put that on their tournament site?  I did enjoy the use of the words "strongly recommend"
> 
> I have said before that Surf Sports has the right to hold the tournament, and it's great that all of the non CA based teams participated.   It's a little crazy to let a bunch of teams from the epicenter of COVID 19 participate in their tournament but they made the decision to allow it.  They obviously aren't in charge of enforcing the travel rules, and probably met their legal requirements for the use of the fields by posting those rules.
> 
> ...


Bafoonery is spelled just right. Look it up, very applicable. You have posted 10k times your hatred for Surf cup. We get it, your team didn't get accepted or chose not to go. Who cares?  Why do you keep attacking the entity?  Pretty pathetic but you fit right in with some of the other clowns here and their bafoonery also.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Wow, they went with "strongly recommend" on the precautions.  Not mandatory, but they really really really mean it.  They are almost admitting that there are COVID cases resulting from youth sports events.
> 
> *Off-Field Guidelines: *
> 
> ...


 LMAO!!!!! Good luck getting parents to comply with that one. They should have specified Bars as well for all the ignoramuses.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Any word on how that happened?
> 
> If I read the rules correctly, it would be Billings, because they won group D.
> 
> Kudos to Billings if they conceded the spot voluntarily.


Or you could have just read the schedule.  No wonder.  You and EOTL are peas in a pod.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Can you take your covid denialism over to off topic 2?
> 
> Thanks.  Hope your kid has some good games.


I was thinking you could take your covid denialism elsewhere.


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Let's also keep in mine some of these parents pay their kids for every goal they score.  I'm not going to lie, I used that trick and it worked miracles for me and my goat.  I knew a mom that paid out $10 a goal Face, no joke.  If I'm driving 400 miles for a tournament with my baby, I want goals and you better believe I will have a few things on the line to motivate my dd.  Cash for goals, cash for wins and cash for gold medal.  There you go bro, that my friend is youth soccer in a nutshell   Kick ass ladies and go Socal!!!


 Wrong message to send my friend. Your basically saying she needs to be motivated! Players are motivated by training and playing the game. You play the game to make the right decision, to make the right pass and to congratulate your teammate for scoring because you made the right decision. Your message is a disaster waiting to happen with teammates who are open to score but a player has $10 on there mind from mommy and daddy to score.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> LMAO!!!!! Good luck getting parents to comply with that one. They should have specified Bars as well for all the ignoramuses.


Relax Chalk.  We know that face mask efficacy is 100%.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Can you take your covid denialism over to off topic 2?
> 
> Thanks.  Hope your kid has some good games.


No, I won't take my argument somewhere else unless you do.  Have you done that or do you think you're special, too?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Let's also keep in mine some of these parents pay their kids for every goal they score.  I'm not going to lie, I used that trick and it worked miracles for me and my goat.  I knew a mom that paid out $10 a goal Face, no joke.  If I'm driving 400 miles for a tournament with my baby, I want goals and you better believe I will have a few things on the line to motivate my dd.  Cash for goals, cash for wins and cash for gold medal.  There you go bro, that my friend is youth soccer in a nutshell   Kick ass ladies and go Socal!!!


Hold on a sec. You pay your daughter to score goals but you can’t afford cable?  Besides the fact that paying children to score is bad parenting, I really think you need to take a step back and re-evaluate what you’re hoping to accomplish in life.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a sec. You pay your daughter to score goals but you can’t afford cable?  Besides the fact that paying children to score is bad parenting, I really think you need to take a step back and re-evaluate what you’re hoping to accomplish in life.


So your against money from the tooth fairy also now?  Oh boy Ewok, the struggle is real huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a sec. You pay your daughter to score goals but you can’t afford cable?  Besides the fact that paying children to score is bad parenting, I really think you need to take a step back and re-evaluate what you’re hoping to accomplish in life.


Are you spreading the FALSE 3k a day COVID deaths amongst your kids?  If so, that is bad parenting.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Red card said:


> sounds like bliss to me


100%.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> *Wrong message to send my friend. Your basically saying she needs to be motivated!* Players are motivated by training and playing the game. You play the game to make the right decision, to make the right pass and to congratulate your teammate for scoring because you made the right decision. Your message is a disaster waiting to happen with teammates who are open to score but a player has $10 on there mind from mommy and daddy to score.


It's called Satire friend.  Do you still not get me or have you been ignoring me this whole time except for this response?  All I said was I tried to pay my dd to score trick once when she was a little girl, like 8.  Never needed to pay her to score after that, trust me bro......  All she needs to know is if their is a medal to win or a championship and she is all in. I was trying to highlight what some rich parents can pay up to $10 a goal and if they train like their supposed to, they can have allowance, see friends still, keep their phone and so on.  I never pulled that ever bro.  My dd trains and plays if she wants to.  Crush shares with satire.......


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

I can remember when my DD wad a ulittle and as shy as can be. We had to push her to get out of her shell. No shame- bribed her with a Barbie to attend her very first U5 soccer practice. Ahh, the good ol days.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a sec. You pay your daughter to score goals but you can’t afford cable?  Besides the fact that paying children to score is bad parenting, I really think you need to take a step back and re-evaluate what you’re hoping to accomplish in life.


Not now, gee wiz EOTL........  Look EOTL, I know I dum and such but let me explain like I just did with Bushes.  I paid my dd to score when she was like 8 dude.  We all did it once.  Her first AYSO team had a mama bear pay her dd $1 goal I kid you not.  That girl never passed but she scored and got all the praise that came with it.  My son at the time was striking out at Mustange Pony Ball and was on the bench all the time because coach Dave had to win.  So I figured I would pay my dd to help me look good.  The truth is my dd played defense but I felt she should play offense when she was 8.  So I bribed her once to take it all the way for a goal.  I wanted to know what it felt like to see dd score in club.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I can remember when my DD wad a ulittle and as shy as can be. We had to push her to get out of her shell. No shame- bribed her with a Barbie to attend her very first U5 soccer practice. Ahh, the good ol days.


I bribed my boys to score goals $20 a goal.  In 4 years of soccer they scored maybe 4 goals. 

 One time they asked me if I would give them $100 if they scored 5 goals in a game. 

My response “ son, let’s focus on scoring your first goal before we talk about $100”.       They both quit soccer by the time they got to high school.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, I won't take my argument somewhere else unless you do.  Have you done that or do you think you're special, too?


Trying to keep it to soccer.

Take Lovey69 and BruddDITZ with you when you go.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Trying to keep it to soccer.
> 
> Take Lovey69 and BruddDITZ with you when you go.


Too bad YOU can't keep it to soccer.  That said, I'm not the disbeliever you accuse me of being.  I just choose to wear a mask while watching soccer even though our glorious leader thinks it's okay to dine in large groups with no mask.

Maybe you should be putting your energy into shaming him instead of us.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

I've got a fun one- anyone care to take any guesses as to when we'll actually get to play a game?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I've got a fun one- anyone care to take any guesses as to when we'll actually get to play a game?


i going with early march for socal, late march for norcal.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Bafoonery is spelled just right. Look it up, very applicable. You have posted 10k times your hatred for Surf cup. We get it, your team didn't get accepted or chose not to go. Who cares?  Why do you keep attacking the entity?  Pretty pathetic but you fit right in with some of the other clowns here and their bafoonery also.


Sorry, I don't usually reference the Urban Dictionary.    You seem pretty hostile towards others.  I am ok with Surf Cup itself, they made a business decision to hold a tournament that they were legally allowed to hold.  They were intelligent enough to give every team from CA an out due to the mandate. They also disclosed the risk involved with the tournament due to off the field activities.  They did a good job of pushing all of the responsibility to the individual attendees as well as the clubs that send teams.   I don't like the fact that by accepting teams from CA they didn't really accept the CA mandate, and find it foolish that they would advertise the violations.  It is frustrating that the Stay at Home orders just got extended for the lower half of the state because people won't just stay home though.  I am guessing you are intending to call me an idiot by your use of a pretend word, that's cool, although in my defense I mostly just used the material provided by Surf Sports on their website.  

*bafoonery - Urban Dictionary*


(n) foolishness or nonsense that results from an idiot. That paper I wrote last night was _bafoonery_.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> i going with early march for socal, late march for norcal.


Even if we can play locally here in Norcal, you'll have a lot of happy players!


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> i going with early march for socal, late march for norcal.


For Norcal that's going to lead to a pretty crazy April with tryouts happening in May for youngers, unless they delay tryouts to June.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> For Norcal that's going to lead to a pretty crazy April with tryouts happening in May for youngers, unless they delay tryouts to June.


Very good point. I almost think they should revamp the tryout process anyway. IMO, it takes longer than a day or two to really gauge someone's ability. But wth do I know.


----------



## N00B (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> For Norcal that's going to lead to a pretty crazy April with tryouts happening in May for youngers, unless they delay tryouts to June.


Not holding tryouts for youngers till May?  From the advertisements on my social feeds, they’re already happening in Dec/Jan as usual... just not cattle call tryouts.  They’re called ID Camps, Winter Camps, etc.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 29, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> For Norcal that's going to lead to a pretty crazy April with tryouts happening in May for youngers, unless they delay tryouts to June.


I hope they hold the tryout window after a very delayed state cup.  Pure speculation, there.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I bribed my boys to score goals $20 a goal.  In 4 years of soccer they scored maybe 4 goals.
> 
> One time they asked me if I would give them $100 if they scored 5 goals in a game.
> 
> My response “ son, let’s focus on scoring your first goal before we talk about $100”.       They both quit soccer by the time they got to high school.


Hey, at least you tried.  I tried to pay my son money for some goals ((maybe $10 at most)) and he almost got one but missed and had a fit of rage unlike any kid I scene and boy was it a seen. He was kicking and screaming because he shanked his wide open shot for the easy ten bucks.  I looked like a complete fool because he was screaming, "I want my $10, I want my $10"  Every guy like Bushes gave me that look like I was a bad dad for trying to pay my kid to score.  It was me trying to feel that rush that I know other dads felt when their kid makes all stars and my kid is barely playing and when he does, he never scores.  It's hard on us dads that wanted to feel that feeling so we tried to pay for it instead.  It is what it is


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone see Chelsea’s Chilwell take a beautiful side volley shot that missed far post by 3 or 4 inches? Potential game winner with moments to spare. But no cigars... beauty anyway.

i bet his dad was cringing and saying “wtf lad, you peg those in practice all day long!”

Pain and anguish of soccer parents around the world..


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I bribed my boys to score goals $20 a goal.  In 4 years of soccer they scored maybe 4 goals.


Not that I would ever encourage this, but if you're going to bribe your kids, pay them per completed pass, per successful dribble, per successful tackle, and per successful take-on. Goals are a result of the success of those four and kids are just as good at centerback or holding mid as you want them to be at a pure number 9.

A kid who never scores any goals but can't be dribbled past is _invaluable_ and can be the difference between a team consistently losing 3-2 and a team consistently winning 2-0.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I've got a fun one- anyone care to take any guesses as to when we'll actually get to play a game?


League play.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I've got a fun one- anyone care to take any guesses as to when we'll actually get to play a game?


This weekend at SurfCup!


----------



## notintheface (Dec 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Anyone see Chelsea’s Chilwell take a beautiful side volley shot that missed far post by 3 or 4 inches? Potential game winner with moments to spare. But no cigars... beauty anyway.


The funny thing was that as soon as that cross was looped in, everyone just watches the ball because they know it's coming and they know there's nothing they can do as soon as the ball leaves his foot. You can see it coming a mile away. Would have been goal of the month for sure.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Spfister said:


> This weekend at SurfCup!


Ha! Not us. I meant on the whole.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Dec 29, 2020)

New olders schedule is up






						2021 Surf Cup - Phoenix (Olders) January 1 - 4, 2021
					






					2020surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Anyone see Chelsea’s Chilwell take a beautiful side volley shot that missed far post by 3 or 4 inches? Potential game winner with moments to spare. But no cigars... beauty anyway.
> 
> i bet his dad was cringing and saying “wtf lad, you peg those in practice all day long!”
> 
> Pain and anguish of soccer parents around the world..


Yes I did see that it gave me flashbacks to this of him with Leicester this year last season although it wasn't a volley


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

nextgenathletics said:


> New olders schedule is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a glance, more teams have dropped out.  On the girls side, there are no longer AZ ECNL/GA teams involved.  There was a smattering of GA teams from the Royals before.  

On a positive note, less teams means more opportunities to schedule games at SSC, which are the best fields right now.


----------



## N00B (Dec 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Not that I would ever encourage this, but if you're going to bribe your kids, pay them per completed pass, per successful dribble, per successful tackle, and per successful take-on. Goals are a result of the success of those four and kids are just as good at centerback or holding mid as you want them to be at a pure number 9.
> 
> A kid who never scores any goals but can't be dribbled past is _invaluable_ and can be the difference between a team consistently losing 3-2 and a team consistently winning 2-0.


Soccer Parents often fail to understand the game (particularly in the USA). Applause and rewards are skewed toward scoring, but that’s only important to the outcome if the defenders and keeper do their job _*and*_ create opportunities for the strikers.

Cheer for your back line and keepers as loudly as you cheer for the goals.  It’s a team effort on the outcome of the match.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> Soccer Parents often fail to understand the game (particularly in the USA). Applause and rewards are skewed toward scoring, but that’s only important to the outcome if the defenders and keeper do their job _*and*_ create opportunities for the strikers.
> 
> Cheer for your back line and keepers as loudly as you cheer for the goals.  It’s a team effort on the outcome of the match.


Ahh, nothing more satisfying than watching my two defenders stand up a striker, take the ball, display superior foot skills , recycle the ball and  create a counterattack opportunity.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ahh, nothing more satisfying than watching my two defenders stand up a striker, take the ball, display superior foot skills , recycle the ball and  create a counterattack opportunity.


And the key to strong defense,  if the ball gets by you , the body doesn't.  People dont realize how important upper body strength is in soccer also.


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ahh, nothing more satisfying than watching my two defenders stand up a striker, take the ball, display superior foot skills , recycle the ball and  create a counterattack opportunity.


Ya, and nothing like a defender with ganas following a player all around the field either....lol!  Two against one is way harder.  Plus, all a striker has to do is find the net once and their heros of the game.  PK miss is when one can lose all their confidence.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ahh, nothing more satisfying than watching my two defenders stand up a striker, take the ball, display superior foot skills , recycle the ball and  create a counterattack opportunity.


Joking aside, you guys are right.   I always tell all my kids that an assist is as important as a goal.  Suceeding on a 1 v 1 is very cool to see.  Succesful slide tackles are awesome.    This is a beautiful game but often times coaches and parents focus on scores or winning records.  I tell my kids, I dont care if we win or lose.  All I care is that they gave it 100% effort and are willing to apply their skills in the field.  It's easier said than done at a young age.  Joystick coaching in youth soccer is the biggest detriment to the growth of our talent compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> And the key to strong defense,  if the ball gets by you , the body doesn't.  People dont realize how important upper body strength is in soccer also.


Big and strong is hard to beat.  Add some speed and it takes a chess player with ganas to find a way through the defense.  You cant do it alone that's for sure.


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Joking aside, you guys are right.   I always tell all my kids that an assist is as important as a goal.  Suceeding on a 1 v 1 is very cool to see.  Succesful slide tackles are awesome.    This is a beautiful game but often times coaches and parents focus on scores or winning records.  I tell my kids, I dont care if we win or lose.  All I care is that they gave it 100% effort and are willing to apply their skills in the field.  It's easier said than done at a young age.  Joystick coaching in youth soccer is the biggest detriment to the growth of our talent compared to the rest of the world.


I did tell my dd that an assist was equal to a goal.  I swear.  I played PG in hoops and I beleive in the assist.  In fact, if the GK plays it right, they deserve credit to.  My favorite goal for my dd was when she was playing the Quakes I think.  GK passed to our back line.  They passed from one side to the other and then up to our CM who passed to our other CM who then put a perfectly time ball passed the two defenders and my dd finished.  Now that is beautiful soccer.  No big defender or speed could have stopped that TEAM GOAL.  How many TGs did the team get?  I know one player back in the day that got paid for goals and it showed.


----------



## watfly (Dec 30, 2020)

While there were quite a few blowouts in the group stages, it looks like there was some great semis and finals.  Congrats to everyone for getting to play.  I wouldn't put a ton of reliance on the results, but it appears that there is no evidence at this point to suggest that teams from states that have been playing games through the pandemic have a competitive advantage on California.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Joking aside, you guys are right.   I always tell all my kids that an assist is as important as a goal.  Suceeding on a 1 v 1 is very cool to see.  Succesful slide tackles are awesome.    This is a beautiful game but often times coaches and parents focus on scores or winning records.  I tell my kids, I dont care if we win or lose.  All I care is that they gave it 100% effort and are willing to apply their skills in the field.  It's easier said than done at a young age.  Joystick coaching in youth soccer is the biggest detriment to the growth of our talent compared to the rest of the world.


Transition/Counterattack futbol is fun to watch.  Combination of size/speed on the backline makes for fun times.  When you find a coach/club that prioritizes play out of the back and likes to make attacking players out of their outside backs - stay as long as you can.  

Both of my players started their "careers" as attacking players - kick ball, go fast, outrun, score.  They both now play CB on teams that rely on the backline to recycle  balls and involve defenders into the attack.  They don't always win but they win enough.  Versatility is key as well.  My oldest will move on next year and play, but will likely play the 6 for a few years, waiting for the JR/SR CBs to move on - at least that is what his soon to be coach is saying, but who really knows...and cares!


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> And the key to strong defense,  if the ball gets by you , the body doesn't.  People dont realize how important upper body strength is in soccer also.


Great center of gravity and core strength are huge as well.  My oldest isn't the tallest (5'10"), but has great core strength.  He's able to move players much taller and bigger than him off the ball.  Doesn't help as much in the air, where you need the height to defend balls.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

watfly said:


> While there were quite a few blowouts in the group stages, it looks like there was some great semis and finals.  Congrats to everyone for getting to play.  I wouldn't put a ton of reliance on the results, but it appears that there is no evidence at this point to suggest that teams from states that have been playing games through the pandemic have a competitive advantage on California.


Just looking at the GU14 - for the most part, the letter league top teams dominated.  There were a few exceptions, but the finals were an ECNL/GA event, with ECNL winning out (uh oh, now to start on which ABC league is better, based on games at the U14 level!)

Surf teams were pretty dominant throughout.  I know they've traveled previously to AZ to play - have they been practicing at their facility?  I saw them play in SEP in AZ and they were their usual dominant self.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> And the key to strong defense,  if the ball gets by you , the body doesn't.  People dont realize how important upper body strength is in soccer also.


Finally someone that might realize soccer is a contact sport when played correctly.  A lot of parents complain when their kid is bumped off the ball by a defender, thinking your aren't allow to touch the forwards.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> At a glance, more teams have dropped out.  On the girls side, there are no longer AZ ECNL/GA teams involved.  There was a smattering of GA teams from the Royals before.
> 
> On a positive note, less teams means more opportunities to schedule games at SSC, which are the best fields right now.


Did the AZ teams drop or were their spots taken by CA teams?  I know priority was given to out of state as they were willing to travel and any empty spots could be taken by locals.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 30, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Finally someone that might realize soccer is a contact sport when played correctly.  A lot of parents complain when their kid is bumped off the ball by a defender, thinking your aren't allow to touch the forwards.


LIKE EVERY SD TEAM!  Their parents scream fight fight fight all game then once their kid goes down they scream bloody murder..


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> At a glance, more teams have dropped out.  On the girls side, there are no longer AZ ECNL/GA teams involved.  There was a smattering of GA teams from the Royals before.
> 
> On a positive note, less teams means more opportunities to schedule games at SSC, which are the best fields right now.


Somebody’s glass is 1/10th full.


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> At a glance, more teams have dropped out.  On the girls side, there are no longer AZ ECNL/GA teams involved.  There was a smattering of GA teams from the Royals before.
> 
> On a positive note, less teams means more opportunities to schedule games at SSC, which are the best fields right now.


Looks like the 05 Blues only have 2 scheduled games! That sucks!!


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Did the AZ teams drop or were their spots taken by CA teams?  I know priority was given to out of state as they were willing to travel and any empty spots could be taken by locals.


Good question.  I can only answer for our club, we pulled teams about a week ago.  I'm pretty sure I had seen Royals teams on the first iteration of the schedule but they are no longer there.  I know many parents weren't excited about playing over new years but have no idea how much of a driver that was.  Plenty of HS players so maybe that was a factor as well.  Many girls were adamant about playing HS and playing in Surf made it harder to do so.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Somebody’s glass is 1/10th full.


 - Nice job, you can speak in fractions. Your ability to detect sarcasm in my statement is underwhelming.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Good question.  I can only answer for our club, we pulled teams about a week ago.  I'm pretty sure I had seen Royals teams on the first iteration of the schedule but they are no longer there.  I know many parents weren't excited about playing over new years but have no idea how much of a driver that was.  Plenty of HS players so maybe that was a factor as well.  Many girls were adamant about playing HS and playing in Surf made it harder to do so.


HS is the reason AZ teams are not in there. With the AIA rules put in place it pretty much makes it impossible to play.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Looks like the 05 Blues only have 2 scheduled games! That sucks!!


There are only 11 teams in their bracket.  What sucks even more is that they have to drive back and forth between Mesa and Maricopa for games, about 43 miles apart.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 30, 2020)

46n2 said:


> LIKE EVERY SD TEAM!  Their parents scream fight fight fight all game then once their kid goes down they scream bloody murder..


Tell them to watch Olivier Giroud.  He may be a "little slow" but he is 6'-4" tall and is solid.  Just read that he is now the leading scorer on the year for Chelsea and everyone complains about him.  I am still angry at Arsenal for letting him go.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 30, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Tell them to watch Olivier Giroud.  He may be a "little slow" but he is 6'-4" tall and is solid.  Just read that he is now the leading scorer on the year for Chelsea and everyone complains about him.  I am still angry at Arsenal for letting him go.


Oops, meant to edit, but waited too long. Giroud is an example of how physical a forward can be.  All he does is score ( except for France in the World Cup)


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There are only 11 teams in their bracket.  What sucks even more is that they have to drive back and forth between Mesa and Maricopa for games, about 43 miles apart.


Ouch!!!


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 30, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Finally someone that might realize soccer is a contact sport when played correctly.  A lot of parents complain when their kid is bumped off the ball by a defender, thinking your aren't allow to touch the forwards.


So true.  One of our kids is super aggressive.  He's a younger, but it's super funny watching parents we play against get all agitated when the ref isn't calling anything.  I mean I see this a lot with parents that didn't play themselves.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> And the key to strong defense,  if the ball gets by you , the body doesn't.  People dont realize how important upper body strength is in soccer also.


Here's the definition of the foul you're advocating:

*Impeding the progress of an opponent* means moving into the path of the *opponent* to *obstruct*, block, slow down or force a change of direction by an *opponent* when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.

A good ref will see that foul for what it is.  Unfortunately, far too many referees are afraid of their own whistle.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Here's the definition of the foul you're advocating:
> 
> *Impeding the progress of an opponent* means moving into the path of the *opponent* to *obstruct*, block, slow down or force a change of direction by an *opponent* when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.
> 
> A good ref will see that foul for what it is.  Unfortunately, far too many referees are afraid of their own whistle.


Oh good grief, do you even watch high level soccer and the amount of physical contact there is on the field? The defensive player has just as much right to the ball as the offensive player. I'm familiar with the game, played in college and still currently referee also.


----------



## N00B (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Oh good grief, do you even watch high level soccer and the amount of physical contact there is on the field? The defensive player has just as much right to the ball as the offensive player. I'm familiar with the game, played in college and still currently referee also.


So long as you’re playing the ball, not the player, it’s fair game.


----------



## N00B (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.


Key phrase here.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> So long as you’re playing the ball, not the player, it’s fair game.


That's a proper way to view it but to think there will not be physical contact and body positioning to gain advantage is foolish. Soccer is a physical sport, not just from the waist down.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Here's the definition of the foul you're advocating:
> 
> *Impeding the progress of an opponent* means moving into the path of the *opponent* to *obstruct*, block, slow down or force a change of direction by an *opponent* when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.
> 
> A good ref will see that foul for what it is.  Unfortunately, far too many referees are afraid of their own whistle.


The key to this being a foul is the last part " when the ball is not within playing distance of either player"

How many times do you see a defender wall screen a ball rolling over the end line or rolling back to their keeper?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> Key phrase here.


Lacey's example was what to do when the ball gets past you.  His suggestion was to block the progress of the player.

I am picturing the moment when the ball is 3 feet behind the defender.  No problem with a quick pivot to get there first.  The sideways step and arm bar while facing the wrong way?  Hard to see that as an attempt to play the ball.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Lacey's example was what to do when the ball gets past you.  His suggestion was to block the progress of the player.
> 
> I am picturing the moment when the ball is 3 feet behind the defender.  No problem with a quick pivot to get there first.  The sideways step and arm bar while facing the wrong way?  Hard to see that as an attempt to play the ball.


Fine line for defenders and requires maturity and body control.  Soccer is physical but it's not random violence, that's the beauty of it.  You are not trying to knock the ball from the player, you are trying to move the ball away from the player or take the ball.  The defender is not a free safety.

Anything perceived as not playing the ball will be called.  Ulittles especially don't have the body control, for the most part.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Lacey's example was what to do when the ball gets past you.  His suggestion was to block the progress of the player.
> 
> I am picturing the moment when the ball is 3 feet behind the defender.  No problem with a quick pivot to get there first.  The sideways step and arm bar while facing the wrong way?  Hard to see that as an attempt to play the ball.


I'd suggest you watch some Sergio Ramos defending clips or any good defensive clips of high level soccer particularly when they get beat initially.

If you watch top soccer you will note European style soccer differs from US in that they play with the ball more underneath their body rather then out front. This is really noticeable in tight spaces like working inside the box. Makes defending more difficult to in order to try and play the ball without to much contact to result in a foul but enough contact to get the player off his rhythm at that moment. 

Before the pandemic I was having my kid do private training with a experienced coach who specializes in European style soccer play ball movement.  If you watch Press play on the WNT you will see her style shows it.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'd suggest you watch some Sergio Ramos defending clips or any good defensive clips of high level soccer particularly when they get beat initially.
> 
> If you watch top soccer you will note European style soccer differs from US in that they play with the ball more underneath their body rather then out front. This is really noticeable in tight spaces like working inside the box. Makes defending more difficult to in order to try and play the ball without to much contact to result in a foul but enough contact to get the player off his rhythm at that moment.
> 
> Before the pandemic I was having my kid do private training with a experienced coach who specializes in European style soccer play ball movement.  If you watch Press play on the WNT you will see her style shows it.


Ramos is a good defender but one of the dirtiest players in La Liga.  Take a peek at Virgil van Dijk from liverpool.  Maybe the best CB on the planet


----------



## N00B (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ulittles especially don't have the body control, for the most part.


True on both sides of the ball.  Seen plenty of clean shoulder barges where the player on the receiving end flops or disproportionately falls off balance... sidelines calling for a foul based on contact and the ‘look’ of the players response.  Ref swallowing the whistle being the right call, but parents outraged none-the-less.

Do the sidelines mature along with the players as they age and progress?  Haven’t experienced it yet, but I’m hopeful.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 30, 2020)

Going back to being physical, IMO there is nothing good about a player who is intentionally dirty or agressive just because that's all they have going for them.
My DD has been described as a "finesse" player- not the most physical player on the field at all, but good with her feet. She had an old teammate, (yes-teammate,) with definite anger issues. When my DD would fake her out and get around her, she'd go for the ankles every time- not the ball, the ankle. In a game, this player and the opposing team's forward got tangled up and fell down-as she was coming down, she "hooked" the other girl in the back with her cleat, simply because the girl had consistently beaten her. She was physical solely for the lack of other skills- dangerous anyway you slice it.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> Do the sidelines mature along with the players as they age and progress?  Haven’t experienced it yet, but I’m hopeful.


Nope, not at all.  Just do what I do, stay well off to the side.  The ONLY upside to masks is that I have a more valid reason to NOT talk to people and sideline outbursts are somewhat muted.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ramos is a good defender but one of the dirtiest players in La Liga.  Take a peek at Virgil van Dijk from liverpool.  Maybe the best CB on the planet


Yes he does push the limit. Virgil excellent also and plays up top on corners and other free kick set plays.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> True on both sides of the ball.  Seen plenty of clean shoulder barges where the player on the receiving end flops or disproportionately falls off balance... sidelines calling for a foul based on contact and the ‘look’ of the players response.  Ref swallowing the whistle being the right call, but parents outraged none-the-less.
> 
> Do the sidelines mature along with the players as they age and progress?  Haven’t experienced it yet, but I’m hopeful.


I think so, I've gotten way quieter over the years...lol


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Here's the definition of the foul you're advocating:
> 
> *Impeding the progress of an opponent* means moving into the path of the *opponent* to *obstruct*, block, slow down or force a change of direction by an *opponent* when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.
> 
> A good ref will see that foul for what it is.  Unfortunately, far too many referees are afraid of their own whistle.


The term your looking for is “Tactical Foul”.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 30, 2020)

N00B said:


> Do the sidelines mature along with the players as they age and progress? Haven’t experienced it yet, but I’m hopeful.


Yes. Parents mellow.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> The term your looking for is “Tactical Foul”.


A tactical foul is something you typically see in the midfield area. If a player gets a fast break a defender may grab him or a jersey and intentionally take a foul to stop a fast break or a 2v1 or something.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> A tactical foul is something you typically see in the midfield area. If a player gets a fast break a defender may grab him or a jersey and intentionally take a foul to stop a fast break or a 2v1 or something.


So why not just give the yellow (promising attack) or the red (goal scoring opportunity?  (depending on location of other players and distance to goal.)

We have no problem stopping the game for very questionable handballs.  Why do we treat deliberate fouls as less important than ball to arm situations in the box?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> A tactical foul is something you typically see in the midfield area. If a player gets a fast break a defender may grab him or a jersey and intentionally take a foul to stop a fast break or a 2v1 or something.


I couldn't have imagined this would become such an argument.  I know I didn't start the initial bit, but in my response I was advocating for using your body to defend, more like using the body to push the forward out wide, putting your hand on their back and being right up on them but positioned well enough to not get beat by a move.  Another example is using your body to hold position on set pieces.  I used the counter example of Giroud  because he is big and physical and it's hard to move him off the ball.  He won't beat you with trickery very often, but he will beat you by being physical and holding a defender off to either lay the ball off or release the shot.  In older ages and adult soccer there is a lot of contact and a lot of physical play.  You have to have the temperament to deal with all of the pushing and jostling or else you lose it and get yellow and red cards.  A good defender will figure out if a player doesn't have the right temperament and will tactically jostle them around to get them more worried about them than playing the game.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So why not just give the yellow (promising attack) or the red (goal scoring opportunity?  (depending on location of other players and distance to goal.)
> 
> We have no problem stopping the game for very questionable handballs.  Why do we treat deliberate fouls as less important than ball to arm situations in the box?


As I said, tactical fouls typically happen in the midfield area and generally are not the dangerous play type that get carded but you are right intentional and or dangerous play fouls fouls in or near the 18 do often receive cards because they are taking away a true scoring opportunity. Hand balls has to be an intentional movement where the arm is not in a natural position.  It is subjective during the fluidity of play and the viewing angle of the ref. We have all seen them called unnecessarily and also completely missed by the ref. Guess we need VAR and 4th ref at all the kids games now. Oh wait,  there are no games really.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So why not just give the yellow (promising attack) or the red (goal scoring opportunity?  (depending on location of other players and distance to goal.)
> 
> We have no problem stopping the game for very questionable handballs.  Why do we treat deliberate fouls as less important than ball to arm situations in the box?


You typically do earn a yellow on something like that.  I've often felt like they weren't worth a card... especially when they occur as a fledgling counter attack in the defensive 3rd.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> I couldn't have imagined this would become such an argument.  I know I didn't start the initial bit, but in my response I was advocating for using your body to defend, more like using the body to push the forward out wide, putting your hand on their back and being right up on them but positioned well enough to not get beat by a move.  Another example is using your body to hold position on set pieces.  I used the counter example of Giroud  because he is big and physical and it's hard to move him off the ball.  He won't beat you with trickery very often, but he will beat you by being physical and holding a defender off to either lay the ball off or release the shot.  In older ages and adult soccer there is a lot of contact and a lot of physical play.  You have to have the temperament to deal with all of the pushing and jostling or else you lose it and get yellow and red cards.  A good defender will figure out if a player doesn't have the right temperament and will tactically jostle them around to get them more worried about them than playing the game.



 As a defender you want to force them to try and beat you outside. The sideline is your friend.  Your stance should be bladed with your chest facing out towards the sideline as you are backing and waiting for the offensive movement.  All the other stuff you posted about body positioning I agree with. Giroud is a post up player center forward.  I agree with your description.  Everyone should remember for our kids playing " you dont have to be great at everything but you have to be great at something " to really stand out on the pitch and college observers. I dont think Ronaldo is a very good passer or even 1v1 dribble but he certainly is great at getting advantage position and finishing plays in the net.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> As a defender you want to force them to try and beat you outside. The sideline is your friend.  Your stance should be bladed with your chest facing out towards the sideline as you are backing and waiting for the offensive movement.  All the other stuff you posted about body positioning I agree with. Giroud is a post up player center forward.  I agree with your description.  Everyone should remember for our kids playing " you dont have to be great at everything but you have to be great at something " to really stand out on the pitch and college observers. I dont think Ronaldo is a very good passer or even 1v1 dribble but he certainly is great at getting advantage position and finishing plays in the net.


No doubt Ronaldo isn't a good passer, never was, never will be, didn't need to.  At his prime, arguably one of the hardest 1 v 1 players to defend.  Great dribbling skills and almost impossible to move off the ball.  Also hard to defend in the air - has/had crazy NBA hops.

Defending really comes down to denying or closing space, whether it's inside or outside.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No doubt Ronaldo isn't a good passer, never was, never will be, didn't need to.  At his prime, arguably one of the hardest 1 v 1 players to defend.  Great dribbling skills and almost impossible to move off the ball.  Also hard to defend in the air - has/had crazy NBA hops.
> 
> Defending really comes down to denying or closing space, whether it's inside or outside.


Maybe in his prime but now dribble is so so but he is still one of the most dangerous players in the box.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 30, 2020)

You don't see the best defenders most of the time because they stop things from happening ahead of time. They block the run, deny the pass, step the back line up, play on the shoulder and intercept the ball before there's an issue. Ramos is one of the best of all time. Think of it this way...Imagine how hard it must be to captain a recurring champions league winning team with such domination and effect, whilst also displaying disdain for an opponent's existence and well-being, in the most heavily refereed and analyzed era of the game. Not an easy feat. The guy is a 1%er.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You don't see the best defenders most of the time because they stop things from happening ahead of time. They block the run, deny the pass, step the back line up, play on the shoulder and intercept the ball before there's an issue. Ramos is one of the best of all time. Think of it this way...Imagine how hard it must be to captain a recurring champions league winning team with such domination and effect, whilst also displaying disdain for an opponent's existence and well-being, in the most heavily refereed and analyzed era of the game. Not an easy feat. The guy is a 1%er.



Well stated , important to know that you dont incorporate physical play while just in defensive mode. Offensive players use physical play also particularly while trying to create a little space for their shot. Upper body conditioning is just as essential as running conditioning. Kids last team would hit the gym and do weights at the end of field practice.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> A tactical foul is something you typically see in the midfield area. If a player gets a fast break a defender may grab him or a jersey and intentionally take a foul to stop a fast break or a 2v1 or something.


Thus my previous post


----------



## notintheface (Dec 30, 2020)

If you want to watch a good, solid defender, catch a Burnley game and keep your eye on Ben Mee. Dude always knows what he's doing, always knows how to move the attacker, and clears crosses incredibly well.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thus my previous post


Sorry perhaps I missed it.


----------



## EchoDelta (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> No doubt Ronaldo isn't a good passer, never was, never will be, didn't need to.  At his prime, arguably one of the hardest 1 v 1 players to defend.  Great dribbling skills and almost impossible to move off the ball.  Also hard to defend in the air - has/had crazy NBA hops.
> 
> Defending really comes down to denying or closing space, whether it's inside or outside.


Except when he beat the usmnt with that great cross at the 95th minute.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> If you want to watch a good, solid defender, catch a Burnley game and keep your eye on Ben Mee. Dude always knows what he's doing, always knows how to move the attacker, and clears crosses incredibly well.


As I have watched Bundesliga and  premier league soccer over the past 15 years, it seems like defenders are asked to do so more now than in the past decades.   Their price tag is also going up.


----------



## watfly (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> As I have watched Bundesliga and  premier league soccer over the past 15 years, it seems like defenders are asked to do so more now than in the past decades.   Their price tag is also going up.


Like having to play with their arms behind their backs in the box, particularly in the Premier league.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 30, 2020)

watfly said:


> Like having to play with their arms behind their backs in the box, particularly in the Premier league.


They could use straight jackets as uniforms.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 30, 2020)

Enough.  So tired of everyone talking about soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

crush said:


> View attachment 9801
> This fish is our State fish in Cali and he knows you can;t shoot his ass under water or you could get a $500 find for killing one.  True story Jose.  I used to spear fish when I was boy.  Me and my pal would go out and catch Corbina, Halibut, Sheepshead and some bad ass Bass.  I was real good when I was 12.  I firmly believed that those orange fish would tell the other fish we were in the area.  I kid you not and it would piss us off.  I know of a crazy spear fisherman that got so mad one day he killed a bunch of the orange fish in a fit of rage.  It was horrible and he got Karma later in life.  He died and I'll leave it at that.


It’s called a Garibaldi.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> As I have watched Bundesliga and  premier league soccer over the past 15 years, it seems like defenders are asked to do so more now than in the past decades.   Their price tag is also going up.


Centerbacks for sure. Every first-tier team is doing that heavy metal gameplay of soaking up pressure then hitting you on the break, and without a centerback with the vision to see the transition starting and coordinate people tracking back to pick up runners, you'll get creamed. Look at Leeds, Bielsa has transformed that club. Outside backs need to be taught early on how to start the transition and spot the pass to break lines quickly. As soon as the defense gains possession, if your team isn't streaking forward at full pace then you have work to do.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ju


ToonArmy said:


> Agree with the 05s other than Blues and Heat are matched up in same group.
> [/QUOT
> Just heard that Blues 05 are to not have a game 3 in pool play because two teanms dropped out.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Centerbacks for sure. Every first-tier team is doing that heavy metal gameplay of soaking up pressure then hitting you on the break, and without a centerback with the vision to see the transition starting and coordinate people tracking back to pick up runners, you'll get creamed. Look at Leeds, Bielsa has transformed that club. Outside backs need to be taught early on how to start the transition and spot the pass to break lines quickly. As soon as the defense gains possession, if your team isn't streaking forward at full pace then you have work to do.


I was trained by a 


notintheface said:


> Centerbacks for sure. Every first-tier team is doing that heavy metal gameplay of soaking up pressure then hitting you on the break, and without a centerback with the vision to see the transition starting and coordinate people tracking back to pick up runners, you'll get creamed. Look at Leeds, Bielsa has transformed that club. Outside backs need to be taught early on how to start the transition and spot the pass to break lines quickly. As soon as the defense gains possession, if your team isn't streaking forward at full pace then you have work to do.


I was trained by a Geordie a life time ago to attack from the defense and have never stopped. It’s just being recognized now.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Willie said:


> Has anyone heard from EOTL?  I want to get his picks for the 05-09 Girls brackets?


Because he has zero insight.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Ramos is a good defender but one of the dirtiest players in La Liga.  Take a peek at Virgil van Dijk from liverpool.  Maybe the best CB on the planet


I like Virgil. But Ramos is a warrior. You call him dirty. I say a “hard man”. He’s not much different from Carlos Puyol at Barcelona. I’d put him top 11. Right next to Paolo Maldini.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> As I have watched Bundesliga and  premier league soccer over the past 15 years, it seems like defenders are asked to do so more now than in the past decades.   Their price tag is also going up.


Sorry. Read post 310.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I like Virgil. But Ramos is a warrior. You call him dirty. I say a “hard man”. He’s not much different from Carlos Puyol at Barcelona. I’d put him top 11. Right next to Paolo Maldini.


Nahh, he's dirty.  Not saying he isn't one of the greatest, which he is.  Dirty is punching someone in the face or spiking someone in the chest - which he has done on many occasions.  Being a "hard" man is going hard on legal and safe tackles, taking on big forwards, clashing heads while defending balls in the air , not backing down, having the back of his teamates.  One man's freedom fighter is another's terrorist.  Ramos is dirty - it's his reputation, and a well deserved one, part of his legacy.  He's been dubbed the dirtiest player in CL history.


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I was trained by a
> 
> *I was trained by a Geordie a life time ago to attack from the defense and have never stopped.* It’s just being recognized now.


Yes you do Mr Defender of the now failed GDA.  I told you so many times that league would fail and you said I was full of sh*t, right?  You now tell everyone on the forum that my dd didnt earn it back in 2017.  Would you like me again to share all her goals, awards, championships and flat out ganas soccer for 16 months dude?  I have all the videos two.  She l*earn*ed how some men behave and that was the best lesson a young girl her age can earn in all this BS that was going on the last three years.  Stop acting like the South Bay was where folks "earn it."  Dam, I should have known you were one of those tough and mean and nasty defenders from the 70s with no teeth playing soccer.  I had mean AYSO coach from Denmark that had legs like superman.  Don't drink too much tonight and please make 2021 without your ego.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 31, 2020)

If anyone wants to watch some of the Surf Cup games, some are being live streamed.   This was shared with me.

Julian with
Oregon United FC
here. I will be using my Livestreaming gear to broadcast our games from Phoenix LIVE. Based on the current schedule, that means that the following teams we are playing:

GIRLS
Avalanche 02/03 ECNL
Arsenal FC ECNL
Rebels ECNL U18/19
BOYS
FC Golden State West RL
UAFC Premier KC 03B
BYSC B03 Corona

Will be able to see their game against Oregon United live on YouTube. Head over to our page (link: https://www.youtube.com/.../UC.../featured) and subscribe to see the game live. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## RJonesUSC (Dec 31, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> If anyone wants to watch some of the Surf Cup games, some are being live streamed.   This was shared with me.
> 
> Julian with
> Oregon United FC
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

Willie said:


> Has anyone heard from EOTL?  I want to get his picks for the 05-09 Girls brackets?


Hey Outlaw! Too bad you can’t go racial anymore, eh? How’s it feel to be neutered?

As fun as it would be to see some Surf, Surf, Surf and Surf semi finals, I would avoid betting on the B, C and D teams that are filling the gaps left in each bracket by smart clubs that backed out. I also don’t have a lot of faith in the AYSO squads. Tophat, Solar and Blues A teams typically bring it and are always solid picks.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 1, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Nahh, he's dirty.  Not saying he isn't one of the greatest, which he is.  Dirty is punching someone in the face or spiking someone in the chest - which he has done on many occasions.  Being a "hard" man is going hard on legal and safe tackles, taking on big forwards, clashing heads while defending balls in the air , not backing down, having the back of his teamates.  One man's freedom fighter is another's terrorist.  Ramos is dirty - it's his reputation, and a well deserved one, part of his legacy.  He's been dubbed the dirtiest player in CL history.


Oh no! Happy! You have no idea of what a Hard man is. Ramos is a saint. I’m sure you know who Vinny Jones is? He’s been monikered as the one.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search? q=vinny+jones&view=detail&mid=CC357CC6E7839BDA2006CC357CC6E7839BDA2006&FORM=VRRTAP&PC=APPL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 1, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Because he has zero insight.


Two days later no comment. No insight.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Oh no! Happy! You have no idea of what a Hard man is. Ramos is a saint. I’m sure you know who Vinny Jones is? He’s been monikered as the one.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search? q=vinny+jones&view=detail&mid=CC357CC6E7839BDA2006CC357CC6E7839BDA2006&FORM=VRRTAP&PC=APPL


Vinny had nothing on Pepe or half the cr@p Ramos has done.

Pepe vs Ramos... Bad boys in action - YouTube


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Two days later no comment. No insight.


I know he likes going to NY he might be there now so he isn't ignoring the forum he is just out being a super spreader


----------



## Willie (Jan 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Hey Outlaw! Too bad you can’t go racial anymore, eh? How’s it feel to be neutered?


EOTL should be banned for being a bigot. EOTL assumes that I am an Outlaw just because my name is Willie. EOTL must be banned immediately.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

Willie said:


> EOTL should be banned for being a bigot. EOTL assumes that I am an Outlaw just because my name is Willie. EOTL must be banned immediately.


Plus the fact he mocks little girls who were 12 and 13 with a small dream to help America win gold someday and now saying their all washed up and never earn anything accept free handouts so her old man could drive her and fly her around the country winning medals.  I waited and waited for Mr Doc to kiss my ass but he wouldn;t.  So I went to the next Doc and he said, "hell no, the only ass kissing is you kiss my ass first and then I will kiss your ass."  Finally, I went another Doc and it's was double ass kissing and then I would get what I so wanted to earn.  I'm shocked Dom let's him roam the girls soccer pin spewing hate and then threaten me and my dd to our faces about SingTFU or she will be black listed.  All because I complained about his lies and behavior.  I know some wanted to help me early on and tried to calm me down but now they see it as one big waste of time ((kind of like looking at the homeless and blaming it all on drug addiction or it's their own dam fault)) and to just F'off and eat sh*t & die loser!  "I wanted to help" my ass!!!!  Freedom comes with a price Willie.  I have no idea who you are, Lavey, Scott, Dre, Kicking & Screaming, Happy, Eagle, EOTL, Lastman, Futbol Dad, Dad 4, Huskr Du, espola, Fact, Buck, 43, 36, 87, 90, 29, 15, sussy soccer, long game, mile high, red card and most of the others.  I know Luis, Tech, Kicker and Hound and they all know me.  I'm one big Problem Child and I'm never going to, "Stop It."  Poke poke poke little bear.....lol!!!


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

The Spirit of William Wallace is here in America.  I have no Dad to help me STFU and be wise and learn to earn things the way others earn things they want.  L*earn*ing is earning


----------



## Copa9 (Jan 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I'd like to congratulate all the parents and players participating in Surf cup this weekend and next. Win, lose or draw, you have already won because  unconstitutional government tyranny will not prevail over the will of the people. Smile happily as you watch your kids enjoy the sport they love. Practice common sense safety measures and tell the trolls on here to kiss your soccer playing ass. Gonna be a terrific tournament.


Way to be a great role model for your child.  I wonder how many people will become seriously ill either directly or indirectly from all who attend or possibly die. I am constantly amazed by the lack of self discipline of this generation or maybe it is an inner anger driving their behavior for their own lack of success whether in sports, career or personal relationships.  So interesting. The thing is they will never know so they go on in their merry way believing they couldn't possible cause any harm.  Denial is powerful, this tournament couldn't possible pass covid to anyone, it's outdoors.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 2, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> Way to be a great role model for your child.  I wonder how many people will become seriously ill either directly or indirectly from all who attend or possibly die. I am constantly amazed by the lack of self discipline of this generation or maybe it is an inner anger driving their behavior for their own lack of success whether in sports, career or personal relationships.  So interesting. The thing is they will never know so they go on in their merry way believing they couldn't possible cause any harm.  Denial is powerful, this tournament couldn't possible pass covid to anyone, it's outdoors.


Hey sheep happy new year from wujan China and Times Square...


----------



## Copa9 (Jan 2, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Texts from friends-of-friends are that these are cobbled together from about half their A team, one quarter from their B team and one quarter from younger A players playing up. Lots of "this was a waste of time" flying around.


None of these games matter.  Just a games that was put together.


----------



## Copa9 (Jan 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Hey sheep happy new year from wujan China and Times Square...
> 
> View attachment 9844


China has covid under control, as of now.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> Way to be a great role model for your child.  I wonder how many people will become seriously ill either directly or indirectly from all who attend or possibly die. I am constantly amazed by the lack of self discipline of this generation or maybe it is an inner anger driving their behavior for their own lack of success whether in sports, career or personal relationships.  So interesting. The thing is they will never know so they go on in their merry way believing they couldn't possible cause any harm.  Denial is powerful, this tournament couldn't possible pass covid to anyone, it's outdoors.


#1 place to get Covid 19 is inside your house.  Once you catch Covid 19, the hope for some is you panic and come to Hospital for a test.  If positive, $60,000 bonus for hospital.  The good news is we can see what were paying for before we agree now.  True story.  When I lived in Temecula I had 5 dogs and one big cat named Bob.  Bob held his own and was never killed by either of my three boxers.  However, we had a cat named Jackson that was not so lucky.  Long game story Copa, my wife starts to scream at Daisy my boxer to let go Jackson the cat out of his teeth.  I run out their and tell Daisy to, "stop it"  "Let go of Jackson now."  Dum dog would not so I jump in and punch that boxer at least 3 times in the face and she finally lets Jackson out of her lock jars.  Cat was freaking out and decided to bite my arm as I was helping trying to save his life.  I went to ER with cat bite and it cost me $1500 for a shot after waiting three hours.  Today if that happens, I can see the price before I agree to the $1500 shot.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> #1 place to get Covid 19 is inside your house.  Once you catch Covid 19, the hope for some is you panic and come to Hospital for a test.  If positive, $60,000 bonus for hospital.  The good news is we can see what were paying for before we agree now.  True story.  When I lived in Temecula I had 5 dogs and one big cat named Bob.  Bob held his own and was never killed by either of my three boxers.  However, we had a cat named Jackson that was not so lucky.  Long game story Copa, my wife starts to scream at Daisy my boxer to let go Jackson the cat out of his teeth.  I run out their and tell Daisy to, "stop it"  "Let go of Jackson now."  Dum dog would not so I jump in and punch that boxer at least 3 times in the face and she finally lets Jackson out of her lock jars.  Cat was freaking out and decided to bite my arm as I was helping trying to save his life.  I went to ER with cat bite and it cost me $1500 for a shot after waiting three hours.  Today if that happens, I can see the price before I agree to the $1500 shot.


I’m sorry, but who asked?


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> I’m sorry, but who asked?


I'm sorry, why do you ask?  Copa has thoughts and I have my thoughts.  People who are afraid to go outside are mocking those who let their kids play soccer.  9 out of 10 killed with or directly because of Covid 19 are 55 and older and usually have some health issues.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 2, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> China has covid under control, as of now.


Totally agree, their bio weapons lab that created the China virus probably has a vaccine for it also.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm sorry, why do you ask?  Copa has thoughts and I have my thoughts.  People who are afraid to go outside are mocking those who let their kids play soccer.  9 out of 10 killed with or directly because of Covid 19 are 55 and older and usually have some health issues.


I think both sides are mocking the other side which has been the problem from Jump- people not working together to get this stuff (health/economy) under control to the betterment of society as a whole. Personally I think bubble/pod soccer among some sort of divisions should be possible here in CA, but can't get enough people on the same page to get anything done. Story with all things since about 2004.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 2, 2021)

Maricopa fields beautiful buff color. Nice facilities and a light hint of cows at 63 degrees


----------



## happy9 (Jan 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Oh no! Happy! You have no idea of what a Hard man is. Ramos is a saint. I’m sure you know who Vinny Jones is? He’s been monikered as the one.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search? q=vinny+jones&view=detail&mid=CC357CC6E7839BDA2006CC357CC6E7839BDA2006&FORM=VRRTAP&PC=APPL


I know Mr. Jones.  Dirtier than Ramos.  Nothing hard about punching someone in the face when they aren't looking..


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Maricopa fields beautiful buff color. Nice facilities and a light hint of cows at 63 degreesView attachment 9845


Happy was right, that looks like some dead grass.  How hard is it?  Happy New Years bro.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Happy was right, that looks like some dead grass.  How hard is it?  Happy New Years bro.


I haven't been to the Mesa fields, but these are likely in better shape than Mesa.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I think both sides are mocking the other side which has been the problem from Jump- people not working together to get this stuff (health/economy) under control to the betterment of society as a whole. Personally I think bubble/pod soccer among some sort of divisions should be possible here in CA, but can't get enough people on the same page to get anything done. Story with all things since about 2004.


I agree on both sides.  It's weird to me.  Some folks loved soccer before Covid 19 because they controlled IT.  It now seems to me that some of the same folks want IT ALL shut down in our state and make sure no one can travel to AZ to play a few soccer games during New years.  Check this out.  I have a super rich friend who has been trust fund his whole life.  Super giving of his money and his time.  The last 10 months he's changed some.  True colors are out and he and I disagree about this and that and some this and some of that regarding Covid 19.  For example, he thinks it's selfish that some of the Cali folks went to AZ for sports.  He went away with his wife up north in his private jet that he shares with a few of his rich pals and went to a private party.  I wont snitch on him and out where he went.  He said it was safe and mask and all.  I told him he is lost and confused with reality but I love him forever.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Happy was right, that looks like some dead grass.  How hard is it?  Happy New Years bro.


Happy new Year to you too. It is dry and hard out here!.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Happy new Year to you too. It is dry and hard out here!.


Ouch!!  It looks hard and gnarly for the raspberries if you try too hard.  When my dd was earning her free ride back in the day, we played on some dead grass fields that was like the black top at school.  My dd would time the long punt from GK and then just like a bouncy rubble ball, she would run pass defender and score a goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!  I hope we can meet up for that long awaited IPA hang time.  I would love to meet everyone here someday.  Smile and high five each other because we all made it together through some challenging times.  I dont know you and just know you live somewhere in CO.  I'm sorry for some of my satire.  I know I push buttons and its by design and not to pick on anyone dad.  Good luck to you and your player


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Happy new Year to you too. It is dry and hard out here!.


That’s what she said


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Happy new Year to you too. It is dry and hard out here!.


Do they not water? (Sorry I know nothing about AZ)


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 2, 2021)

Willie said:


> EOTL should be banned for being a bigot. EOTL assumes that I am an Outlaw just because my name is Willie. EOTL must be banned immediately.


EOTL has accused half a dozen people of being outlaw.  He doesn't know shit... nor does he have a kid playing soccer.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 2, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> China has covid under control, as of now.


Sure they do, because they didn't create the Chinese Virus and wouldn't dare underreport the numbers.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Happy was right, that looks like some dead grass.  How hard is it?  Happy New Years bro.


It played fast but the facility is nice, Maricopa is a quaint little town and the grass was much better than it looks.

Hey, EOTL and those of you haters, lots of nice people having fun.  Glad you losers kept your tears at home.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 2, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> None of these games matter.  Just a games that was put together.


if that is true then what games ever do matter?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 2, 2021)

Their water is still falling in our mountains


----------



## dad4 (Jan 2, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> It played fast but the facility is nice, Maricopa is a quaint little town and the grass was much better than it looks.
> 
> Hey, EOTL and those of you haters, lots of nice people having fun.  *Glad you losers kept your tears at home.*


I am sure there are lots of nice people having fun.

There are also some less nice people who can't help but insult those who disagree with them.  

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Maricopa fields beautiful buff color. Nice facilities and a light hint of cows at 63 degreesView attachment 9845



Parking right in front of kids game field. Cant beat it. Perfect weather,  fields are dry but no bare dirt spots. It's fine for some good match play.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 2, 2021)

Nothing better than being able to watch from the car! Don't have to listen to anyone yelling "shoot! Shoot!" "Ref- foul ref!!"


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm sorry, why do you ask?  Copa has thoughts and I have my thoughts.  People who are afraid to go outside are mocking those who let their kids play soccer.  9 out of 10 killed with or directly because of Covid 19 are 55 and older and usually have some health issues.


I was referring to everything you said after the 4th sentence.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Ouch!!  It looks hard and gnarly for the raspberries if you try too hard.  When my dd was earning her free ride back in the day, we played on some dead grass fields that was like the black top at school.  My dd would time the long punt from GK and then just like a bouncy rubble ball, she would run pass defender and score a goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!  I hope we can meet up for that long awaited IPA hang time.  I would love to meet everyone here someday.  Smile and high five each other because we all made it together through some challenging times.  I dont know you and just know you live somewhere in CO.  I'm sorry for some of my satire.  I know I push buttons and its by design and not to pick on anyone dad.  Good luck to you and your player


This is why I ask I’m sorry but who asked lol.


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> This is why I ask I’m sorry but who asked lol.


Where is North East LAFC?  I'm only communicating with my friend from the mile high state. He and I go way back to CRL days and Far West Regionals.  I'm sharing fun stories from the past with him, not you.  You can read if you want to.  If Mile high tells me to stop it, then I would.  I get PMs from so many dads and few moms saying, "you go crush"  I'm not saying mile high PMs me, I'm just saying I have a few in my corner.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Where is North East LAFC?


If location is your question a simple map may give you the answer


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> If location is your question a simple map may give you the answer


Or you could just tell me since were now communicating.  Are you a coach?  Parent?  Doc?  Or someone like EOTL and Coach Face who have zero kids playing this great game of soccer and just come on here making fun of 12 year old girls with dreams.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Where is North East LAFC?  I'm only communicating with my friend from the mile high state. He and I go way back to CRL days and Far West Regionals.  I'm sharing fun stories from the past with him, not you.  You can read if you want to.  If Mile high tells me to stop it, then I would.  I get PMs from so many dads and few moms saying, "you go crush"  I'm not saying mile high PMs me, I'm just saying I have a few in my corner.


But, do you really get "so many" PM's from Moms and Dads telling you to "go"?


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> But, do you really get "so many" PM's from Moms and Dads telling you to "go"?


Truthfully? I get my fair share to make me know I'm not the only one who got lied to by liars and cheats.  It's me and a few ex docs and a few coaches who I had some run ins with from when my dd was a younger.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Or you could just tell me since were now communicating.  Are you a coach?  Parent?  Doc?  Or someone like EOTL and Coach Face who have zero kids playing this great game of soccer and just come on here making fun of 12 year old girls with dreams.


Well you didn’t ask those questions before silly goose you just asked for the location.I thought you’d be more elaborate honestly, I guess not. Since you asked, I’m a coach who has also navigated his younger brother through the So Cal youth soccer scene. Not a DOC because I don’t have a DOC license but I run my own organization so idk what that makes me. Freakin President I guess ‍


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> Well you didn’t ask those questions before silly goose you just asked for the location.I thought you’d be more elaborate honestly, I guess not. Since you asked, I’m a coach who has also navigated his younger brother through the So Cal youth soccer scene. Not a DOC because I don’t have a DOC license but I run my own organization so idk what that makes me. Freakin President I guess ‍♂


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Welcome to the forum.


If you have any more questions I’d be happy to answer them as well!!


----------



## crush (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> If you have any more questions I’d be happy to answer them as well!!


I'm good for now.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 2, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> If you have any more questions I’d be happy to answer them as well!!


Do you have a field and 04/05 girls team to scrimmage?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Jan 2, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I am sure there are lots of nice people having fun.
> 
> There are also some less nice people who can't help but insult those who disagree with them.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


Don't play the victim.  You've been as insulting as anybody here.


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 2, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Do you have a field and 04/05 girls team to scrimmage?  Asking for a friend.


While we do have a field, unfortunately we only have a BU20 (02,03) & BU18 (04,05,06,07) at the youth level


----------



## vegasguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Do they not water? (Sorry I know nothing about AZ)



It is dormant and uses less water.  It does get harder and is rough on the legs but it is still grass.  Remember NV and AZ have to share the CO water with CA.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 2, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> It played fast but the facility is nice, Maricopa is a quaint little town and the grass was much better than it looks.
> 
> Hey, EOTL and those of you haters, lots of nice people having fun.  Glad you losers kept your tears at home.


Maricopa has come a long way.   It's off the beaten path but attracts quite the snowbird population. Those facilities are very good.  They've had their fair share of MLS/GA and state league play this year and will likely continue for the upcoming season.


----------



## happy9 (Jan 2, 2021)

vegasguy said:


> It is dormant and uses less water.  It does get harder and is rough on the legs but it is still grass.  Remember NV and AZ have to share the CO water with CA.


What he said.  Most city fields aren't maintained  through the "winter"  Reach is maintained all year.  The grass will be back in time for the club season and into the early summer.


----------



## Spfister (Jan 2, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Happy new Year to you too. It is dry and hard out here!.


Very hard! A couple of  players from our team nursing  injuries due to hard “grass”


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 2, 2021)

whatithink said:


> Vinny had nothing on Pepe or half the cr@p Ramos has done.
> 
> Pepe vs Ramos... Bad boys in action - YouTube


You should watch VJ highlights if you have not already. No one comes close to fouling so deliberate with the intent to hurt. Ramos can however really play. VJ was just a thug.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 3, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You should watch VJ highlights if you have not already. No one comes close to fouling so deliberate with the intent to hurt. Ramos can however really play. VJ was just a thug.


Yeah, Ramos can play and Vinnie wasn't the best footballer. VJ's career was based on his aggression whether with the Dons, Leeds, Sheffield Utd or Chelsea - they all wanted that. Ramos needs none of it and yet he does it. 

To support your point, I've no doubt that Ramos (or Pepe) would have shit themselves if they came up against VJ.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 3, 2021)

whatithink said:


> Yeah, Ramos can play and Vinnie wasn't the best footballer. VJ's career was based on his aggression whether with the Dons, Leeds, Sheffield Utd or Chelsea - they all wanted that. Ramos needs none of it and yet he does it.
> 
> To support your point, I've no doubt that Ramos (or Pepe) would have shit themselves if they came up against VJ.


Totally. VJ was scary on the field.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 3, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You should watch VJ highlights if you have not already. No one comes close to fouling so deliberate with the intent to hurt. Ramos can however really play. VJ was just a thug.








We should give some female futbollers their equal time too right?


----------



## Red card (Jan 8, 2021)

Surf Cup was a great weekend.  Great to see the parents out there it has been a while


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 9, 2021)

Red card said:


> Surf Cup was a great weekend.  Great to see the parents out there it has been a while


Very much agree, nice venues with ample free parking right in front. Refs did a good job on our games. Kids battled it out and parents seemed to behave pretty well on the sideline. We ended up 1.  1.  And 1 so not bad considering we only played a handful of games this season .


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 9, 2021)

Surf cup was as expected a nice tournament that's felt normal.  Our Kids came out on top as expected and great to watch them have fun as well.  Parents maintain their distance , alot of people (80-90% ) wearing mask.  Hotel and fields wear nice, and alot of California teams that wear thrown together just to play.  
I do look forward to when we can play locally in 2022, Id rather pay the 60 in parking than the 1k in hotel, dinners , gas and shopping !!!


----------

